# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/13 *3 Hour Show*



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Should be interesting.

That picture makes me wonder what a Kofi Kingston vs. Sin Cara match would be like...lol.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Ryder needs to turn tonight.

Also, what hilarious antics do good ol' R-Truth have in store for us tonight? :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Superstars that are going to be there tonight:

Highlight for potential spoiler:

Andy from Tough Enough and Roddy Piper are confirmed to be on the show

PWInsider


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

I hope 2 see Cody,ADR,Ted,and Wade


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

And of course Ryder..Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jericho tweeted this about 8 hours ago: "_Going thru TSA. So if I get a red pen and scrawl a few unintelligible lines on my boarding pass myself, can I go to the front of the line?_"

I hope he returns tonight - even if it's just for one night.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I second a one night Jericho return if he can't return full time at the moment.

I'm looking forward to what they do with Andy. Also looking forward to what matches will be on tonight, while hoping the main event isn't some 6+ man tag.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Seeing as tonight's show is from Long Island, I wonder if Mick Foley will appear? He requested his release from TNA but is he prohibited from appearing for WWE until September, when that contract would otherwise have expired?

I will mark so hard if I hear that familiar tyre squeel and a huge crash following it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Main Event: John Cena vs. Christian with a rap battle beforehand, plox.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going guys! Gonna be awesome! Hopefully we see some different old-timers


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheer for Zack...


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

a 7 on 7 Divas match is announced fpalm..That should be a barnburner. I give it 3 minutes


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Main Event that is locally advertised is; (Obvious Spoiler here)

Street Fight - The Miz vs WWE Champion John Cena

Also confirmed is that Tough Enough winner Andy will be "in the house"


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

A June 3 hour show?

Yup I expect something batshit crazy tonight, not on a "PAUL I CAN'T FEEL MY LEGS" level but something big to lead them through the summer.

Also please god, please, please let there be a Foley appearance or an Austin/Punk confrontation, pretty please.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Xapury said:


> Cheer for Zack...


I made a Zack poster lol.


Woo Woo Ryder or we Woo Woo Riot. Corny, yes but gets the job done nontheless


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm expecting something big from tonight's show. 

I also call Cena vs. Austin at SummerSlam.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm really hoping for a good show tonight. I'm interested to see what role the Smackdown guys will play as well. Hoping for some more Orton/Christian stuff.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Sin Cara/Rey vs ADR/CM Punk? 

Would mark out like a bitch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A small part of me is hoping Raw sucks, cause if it is awesome, I'm gonna be kicking myself in the ass until I go to another WWE show. I strongly considered using the rest of my birthday money to buy a ticket to the show when I first read it was going to be three hours, found a couple good seats and everything... but I ultimately opted not to go just because I didn't think it would be worth the money, and it would take up all the money I had left. Of course, the fact Austin is guest hosting didn't make me feel much better about my decision...

But yeah, I'm partly (a small part) hoping for a crappy Raw so I feel my decision to not buy a ticket was justified, but the rest of me, as always, is hoping Raw is great.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Could be a very big show tonight. I'd like some special appearances but I honestly want to see something BIG happen for Raw. It just seems so stagnant outside of Truth.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm, just hit me it was about a year ago Nexus' first attack took place, and everyone went apeshit for it and it was one of the biggest moments on Raw in a long time.

It would be cool if something on that level (not that exactly) happens again.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Hoping to God for some major returns tonight...

Jericho, Batista, Foley, The Rock, Hart....just to name a few.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If Rock shows up, I marking the fuck out.

Same with Jericho.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Please oh pretty please have Jericho interupt R truth...id mark like a bitch...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

All I ask is a Punk vs Austin confrontation. Please, let it happen.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tonight I *WANT*:

Punk vs Austin (segment and match)

Christian vs Cena (Rock interferes and Christian gets the win)

Cole beats the hell out of JR and King

Andy to get some credibility

Mick Foley or SCSA to become RAW GM

Zack Ryder in ring promo and match

Jericho return, but becomes a member of the SD Roster


edit:

A few minutes ago I noticed people are saying Austin cannot wrestle due to injuries, well he has said himself (audio) that he can go another few years if he wants to and can still go with 90% of the roster. But atm he is enjoying living a pain free lifestyle


I think we will get:

R-Truth & Christian vs Cena & Orton

8 man tag Divas match

Kofi Kingston vs Wade Barrett

A live airing of Zack Ryder's True Long Island Story


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Raw GM to be reveled?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Tonight I want:
> 
> Punk vs Austin (segment and match)
> 
> ...


Aren't you asking for just too much there? I mean come on, Andy from TE to get some credibility. :lmao


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

I will watch. I hope a punk/stone cold confrontation Jericho appearance. And I hope Stone cold is the GM and that shit is done.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

All I have to say is thank god JBL is not still in WWE because he could be eccentric greeting newcomers like Andy. :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Craig said:


> A June 3 hour show?
> 
> Yup I expect something batshit crazy tonight, *not on a "PAUL I CAN'T FEEL MY LEGS" level* but something big to lead them through the summer.
> 
> Also please god, please, please let there be a Foley appearance or an Austin/Punk confrontation, pretty please.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This still cracks me up lol.



TKOW said:


> I'm expecting something big from tonight's show.
> 
> I also call Cena vs. Austin at SummerSlam.


WOW! Big call there lol. Cena vs Austin _and_ Rock in one wrestling year. That's a bit ambitious imo.

I'm desperately hoping that this Raw is a good show and the start of a good summer angle.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Do you think we'll get some kind of Z True Long Island Story on RAW tonight?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Also hoping for the start of a big summer angle, it normally does start around this time.

We have had in the past few years:

Debut of Nexus

McMahon's death/McMahon's Son

Paul I can't feel my legs storyline, (although we still don't know who did it)


Edit:

Just read The BIG O is in the audience tonight!!! 

Maybe a new stable is forming like the Nexus last year lol

Zack Ryder 
BIG O
Scott Stanford


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoping they have Punk job to Andy for his comments. They should kick off the show with that.
*crosses fingers*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Isn't there a 3 hour RAW, again next week?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:O Big O is in attendance tonight, OMG His going to ambush whoever Zack Ryder faces. Then Primo, Curt Hawkings and Scott Stanford come down to the ring and say "We're taking over...woo woo woo you know it bro".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> :O Big O is in attendance tonight, OMG His going to ambush whoever Zack Ryder faces. Then Primo, Curt Hawkings and Scott Stanford come down to the ring and say "We're taking over...woo woo woo you know it bro".


RYDER OR RIOT! Actually, anything to get Scott 'The Epic' Stanford on Raw lol.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

For the people who want a Austin/Punk match on RAW tonight...it's not gonna happen.

The WWE would save an Austin return match for a major PPV.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Zack Ryder isn't booked.

I once liked Ryder (back when h had the one legged tights and was working good matches with Christian), but you guys and Zack Ryder himself have turned me heel against him.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> :O Big O is in attendance tonight, OMG His going to ambush whoever Zack Ryder faces. Then Primo, Curt Hawkings and Scott Stanford come down to the ring and say "We're taking over...woo woo woo you know it bro".


Wow, CP81's prediction might be right.:shocked:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Isn't there a 3 hour RAW, again next week?


Think so, USA likes to have those. They originally wanted Raw to be 3 hours when they came back to their network but Vince said no.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

DubC said:


> Think so, USA likes to have those. They originally wanted Raw to be 3 hours when they came back to their network but Vince said no.


Thank, fuck he did.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm assuming it starts at 1am in the UK right?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So I can imagine that the following are pretty much guaranteed to be on RAW tonight:
Austin
HHH
Nash
Rowdy Roddy Piper
Booker T


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm assuming it starts at 1am in the UK right?


It does.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It does.


Better spread the word then


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Really pumped for this RAW, should be a bunch of interesting things going on.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> So I can imagine that the following are pretty much guaranteed to be on RAW tonight:
> Austin
> *HHH*
> Nash
> ...


Doubt it .


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> So I can imagine that the following are pretty much guaranteed to be on RAW tonight:
> Austin
> *HHH*
> Nash
> ...


God let's hope so. WE NEED HIM.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont get the "paul i cant feel my legs thing" details?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> I dont get the "paul i cant feel my legs thing" details?


When the stage fell on Vince and he started shouting that, Paul being HHH's real name.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

My prediction for matches tonight:

Cena,Orton vs R-Truth,Christian
Del Rio vs Kane
Rhodes,Miz vs Bryan,Riley


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I think a one night Jericho return would seemingly kill off any potential feud with Orton,unless he cuts an promor on him,though I can't see that happening. I'd still mark the fuck out though.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Wish I could stay up for it tonight. But I have an Important job interview tomorrow so that takes priority


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> I dont get the "paul i cant feel my legs thing" details?






:lmao I'd completely forgotten about "Million Dollar Mania"


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there a free HD stream people not from the US can watch?
If so, a link would be highly appreciated


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> I dont get the "paul i cant feel my legs thing" details?


The most epic moment in the history of professional wrestling. The stage falls on Vince just after he handed out a million dollars or whatever it was. Various wrestlers, including but not limited to, John Cena, Edge and Triple H run to his rescue! Cena, in a herculean effort tries to lift the collapsed stage off his boss. Hunter tells him NO! He's afraid it will fall even more. They finally get through to Vince who is out cold. Triple H is worried and tells the paramedics that they better get him out of there. But! In a miraculous turn of events, Vince wakes up! Unfortunately though, he can't feel his legs from the impact of the collapse and thus, the breaking of kayfabe occurs and Vince looks to his son-in-law and tells him desperately, "Paul....PAUL.....I can't feel my legs!"

:lmao :lmao

Fucking hilariously brilliant lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Craig said:


> When the stage fell on Vince and he started shouting that, Paul being HHH's real name.


LMFAO Thanks


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The most epic moment in the history of professional wrestling. The stage falls on Vince just after he handed out a million dollars or whatever it was. Various wrestlers, including but not limited to, John Cena, Edge and Triple H run to his rescue! Cena, in a herculean effort tries to lift the collapsed stage off his boss. Hunter tells him NO! He's afraid it will fall even more. They finally get through to Vince who is out cold. Triple H is worried and tells the paramedics that they better get him out of there. But! In a miraculous turn of events, Vince wakes up! Unfortunately though, he can't feel his legs from the impact of the collapse and thus, the breaking of kayfabe occurs and Vince looks to his son-in-law and tells him desperately, "Paul....PAUL.....I can't feel my legs!"
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Fucking hilariously brilliant lol.


hahahaha thats epic is there a video?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Y2J Problem said:


> :lmao I'd completely forgotten about "Million Dollar Mania"


:hmm:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

post deleted


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Screw the video, I provided a perfectly accurate description lol.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm assuming it starts at 1am in the UK right?


Phew, thought I was going to stay up til 5am lol. 4am will do.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Why would Nash just randomly show up?

Lol


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

was it real?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


>


OMGz ITZ ze BIGGER Picture.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Nightunter said:


> Is there a free HD stream people not from the US can watch?
> If so, a link would be highly appreciated


Bump


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

mayobk said:


> was it real?


Yep,Vince never walked again :sad:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

and he still can't feel his legs


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

When does RAW start for everyone in America?? how many hours? i hate how in Canada it starts later and tonight it starts at the same time as every week just goes a hour longer.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

METTY said:


> Why would Nash just randomly show up?
> 
> Lol


Because it's WWE ALL STARS NIGHT!!!!!!!



mayobk said:


> was it real?


Yes, Vince currently has 2 fake legs.



CC91 said:


> and he still can't feel his legs


:lmao


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

via twitter ...


Zack Ryder chants at the coliseum #wwwyki


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

stream would be appreciated? pm me


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

mayobk said:


> via twitter ...
> 
> 
> Zack Ryder chants at the coliseum #wwwyki



Thats awesome, I hope they are loud during the opening Cena vs ...... Promo


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyones going to be pissed when they find out its just a 3-hour long episode of Raw, in which the wrestlers have to face each other on "WWE ALLSTARS" the video game.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

feels weird not waiting for "tough enough" at this time early tuesday morning :sad:

so 3 hours eh? looking for what r-truth will come as tonight, and pray for some cm punk-austin interaction at least


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena vs. CM Punk confirmed tonight.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

Main Event is Cena vs. Punk


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tuning in for more cracky tales


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Tuning in for more cracky tales




yep lol


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Curious as to where you guys get the spoilers to the main event? Thanks!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn, intense ending to NCIS...

Here we go.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

via twitter ...

Zack Ryder on Superstars, facing Primo. Huge pop for him


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk vs. Cena, huh?

..Fuck.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL what happened to Miz v Cena for the title....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk is going to win!

Fucking calling it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk vs. Cena, huh?
> 
> ..Fuck.


Little late? Maybe if Cena is going to have to go down with an injury it is time to get rid of Brand Extension and unify the belts to make them meaningful again...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

michael cole just announced it, in the ad break on USA network, a trail for raw


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just heard the TE theme on Sky Sports, got all excited thinking it was for TE coming to the UK, turned around and it was for the fucking Karate Kid!

:lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's show time folks!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

3 hours should be special. heres hoping its not just 2 hours of commercials and an hour of promos.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck Sky Sports they used the Tough Enough theme to promote the reboot of the Karate Kid


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

ryanhc23 said:


> Main Event is Cena vs. Punk


:no:

Betcha Wade Barrett comes out with a wierd 'N' band on his arm.

#Ohwaitthatwaslastyear...



Where's Cena vs Christian, Orton vs R-Truth, Nexus vs Corre etc? :sad:


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Diesel appearance would be cool? After all we haven't seen him since the rumble? Or he's just another old guy for all the kids now?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

All Stars?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VLR said:


> :no:
> 
> Betcha Wade Barrett comes out with a wierd 'N' band on his arm.
> 
> ...


The Corre is no morre.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

forgot Raw was 3 hours tonight


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Main event should be awesome. PLEASE let it be a real match and not just a 2 minute burial


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why is it on an hour earlier?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Punk got used, they're pandering to him.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

I hate the bulkiness of the All Stars game...but I do love the Miz. Haha.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awesoooooommmmmeeee


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright. 1 minute in and it's clear that this is just a 3 hour promotion for the All Stars game lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The man who should start every Raw.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Punk vs John Cena? meh


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE "please buy our game"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MIZ


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena vs Punk? Hope Punk wins but don't see it.

MIZ


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

If I'm Stone Cold, I'm not sure I want credit for making that main event.....again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh Matthews had better be there tonight, he was missed last week


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk vs Cena

Well punk's gonna job once again....ugh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh look its @-ri 3:16's bitch


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Why is it on an hour earlier?


Most 3 hour specials are.


Awesome start by the looks of it tonight.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena's going to get HEAVY heat tonight. NY and against CM Punk. OOF!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hoping for something HUGE tonight..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want scott sanford & Zach Ryder father to make an appearance!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

So the game isn't selling well?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk Vs Cena?
We'll atleast Punk's on the main event.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

THE MIZZZZ AWESOMEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If Zach Ryder is booked against catering tonight we riot!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't do something even worse like Cena vs Orton tbh.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Hoping for something HUGE tonight..


Not sure there's anything huge that can happen


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Dropstorm said:


> Most 3 hour specials are.
> 
> 
> Awesome start by the looks of it tonight.


Meh, not been keeping up with it recently as it's bored me to hell.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah,,,where is young josh??? he has been MIA 3 weeks now


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

They really need to get Matthews back on commentary.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am surprised Stone Cold ain't out yet...


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

LOL @ the Weiner joke. Poor fellow.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice promo so far from Miz.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

lol weiner


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

WE GONNA START THAT ALREADY

WHATTT!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Miz owned them


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Smarmy looks from the Miz = hilarity


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Miz with some unscripted improv there


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-ri needs go 3:16 on miz's ass again


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jheeeze. The sales for the WWE Allstars game must be real low.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao that was cool in 2001


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

WHAT?!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Attitude Era eh?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool in 2001! LMAO!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why is it everyone is having a segment with Austin BUT Punk? Ugh.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

at least this crowd doesnt suck dick like shitty richmond virginia


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz has great timing with the crowd.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Crowd reaction for Austin, already better than last week.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Austin, POP


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I kinda marked for the glass shattering there.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where's Rtruth? im bored already


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Vintage Stone Cold T-shirt


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Miz tryna play off the what chants like rthruth... But not as good


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AUSTIN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why is it everyone is having a segment with Austin BUT Punk? Ugh.


its only been 6 minutes....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"You owe me an apology!"

Please tell me I'm not the only one who thought of Popeye.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Raw General Manager looks great above Stone Cold's name doesn't it?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The only true star here tonight Stone Cold


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I love seeing that GM title above his name. I wish it was permanent...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome pop. The crowd was on it's feet.

See, it isn't the crowd. It's the talent and the shitty/boring product.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome promo to start off by the Awesome one


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Stands up*

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!

*Stays stood up*


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Still gets a huge pop!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> its only been 6 minutes....


6 Minutes is actually quite late for the whining to start.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This crowd is already *MUCH* better than last week in Virginia!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone cold loves his white sneakers these days.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Somewhere in that arena, Striker marked the fuck out for Austin.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I see they've told him not to call suits "bullshit suits" anymore then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> Somewhere in that arena, Striker marked the fuck out for Austin.


"I'M MARKING OUT BRO!"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

is miz in the bottom 3 this week steve? lol


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I kinda marked for the glass shattering there.


I always do, but then get disappointed when it's not his Disturbed theme he comes out to.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steve is on fire!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin needs to swear some more.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Austin on fire


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Epic promo already.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm maybe I'm looking into this too much but with all previous guest hosts/GM's it's actually said they are guests as opposed to the full Raw General Manager.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Woah this has been so far actually one of the best promos Austin has made in PG era.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Derek said:


> "I'M MARKING OUT BRO!"


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That Striker too.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stunner please


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Austin has an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

I love Austin on the mic. That's all.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Bracing for inevitable Big Jimmy.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the only thing this show is missing is an interaction from Stone Cold and The Great One...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Red Gate said:


> Austin has an itchy trigger finger.


Hey! I heard that too! Wow!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I always laugh my ass off when stone cold says 'son bitches'


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Someone was complaining about Austin not being intense last week... He is on this week!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Stone Cold putting over Alex Riley.....

He's gonna go fucking far....BE HAPPY URDNOT WREX aka Pyro


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Miz vs Austin at WrestleMania. Called it.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

10 minutes and this RAW is already being worth it.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Austin putting The Miz in his place


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

matt cross reference?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

hoooooooooo scsa givin miz the truth


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy shit...Epic Promo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Stone cold speaks the truth! A-ri is all that. All you haters can suck it.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Miz owned the crowd. But Stone Cold shut them the hell down. And now he's owning the Miz.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn good start so far.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Loving this promo, just for the fact it's STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Piper!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stone Cold looks significantly less intimidating wearing tennis shoes. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*HOT ROD!!!!!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

a guy in the crowd has a banana suit on


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PIPER'S PIT BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

YES


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Hotrod!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Predictable, but good!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*PIPER'S PIT!!!*

I'm marking out, bro!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I splooged.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PIPER'S PIT


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I mark for Piper's Pit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

FUCKING OWNED.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder if Roddy Piper is gonna call Miz a "Piece o' shit" like he did with Jericho at Mania...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Austin > every Raw from the past few months.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Piper, ugh, knew he was gonna be here, but really?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"ya better get ta steppin..."


lol @ austin


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz has gotten punked too many times over the last month


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Austin is still pop king!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Raw is Stone Cold


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

whatever the hell they want to call it lol


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

ADR!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

And so the silence begins.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Without Ricardo, I don't care.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Why ADR? Why not Punk? GOD DAMNIT WWE!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Also, Miz just got fucking verbally clobbered.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is hereere hahahaha this is going to be great


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*ADR, MOTHERBITCHES!!!*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww fuck off, Del Rio.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh god no


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They need to just reveal Austin as the anonymous GM, no matter how little sense it makes.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

noo please don't tell me del Rio is gonna take the stunner.. shit


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Del rio to kill the segment!
just in time


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This week in a desperate attempt to get Del Rio heat:

Interrupt Austin...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I really hope Stone Cold comes back for a feud with Miz


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

STONE COLD FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Great promo from Austin

Stun ADR please


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!! "This is WWE Monday night all stars, or whatever the hell they wanna call it"

ADR!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

A-Ri is gonna be a bigger star then Miz! Ha I hope Vince agrees.  New face of the wwe soon enough


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here comes Alberto Del Boro.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

OWN THIS CUNT TOO, PLEASE AUSTIN.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hopefully, this guy doesn't kill the crowd


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DELLLL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow this unover man gets a segmant with Austin and not Punk.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Ricardoooooo!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

WHAT'S THIS SUMBICH DOING HERE?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where is Rtruth? come on!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

How do you say "Oh Hell Yeah" in Spanish?


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> The Corre is no morre.


Sorry, I meant Barrett's old lackeys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stone Cold was on point today.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Raykion said:


> Woah this has been so far actually one of the best promos Austin has made in PG era.


Agreed, that was an AWESOME promo on the Miz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo 'MY HERO' Rodríguez


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I spoke way too soon. Ricardo is out there. He's the biggest star in this segment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SXY MEXICAN STUD


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> They need to just reveal Austin as the anonymous GM, no matter how little sense it makes.


Stone Cold is the sort who'd fuck with everyone for lolz, so it'd make more sense than most.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Miz has gotten punked too many times over the last month


He hasn't lost any momentum though. Crowd still pops huge for him thanks to that Superman Cena push he got leading up to Mania.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Que? Que? Que?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

del rioooooooooooooooo


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Del Rio enters*

*Crowd goes dead*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez and his sidekick ADR


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ADR won't hold a candle to Stone Cold...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can you hear those pins fallin?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Crowd is so dead holy shit


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricardo is the mastermind behind it all.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Stone Cold repeating someone with a loud yell is the greatest thing that ever was.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

lol when Raw comes back to VA (Hampton, a couple hours from Richmond) July 25th, we will make this crowd look pathetic. 

Hampton > Richmond.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't even get much heat interrupting SCSA lol. Poor lil fella.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Del Rio kills it again and not in a good way. Damn.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Austin to stun ricardo


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

ADR can't hold SCSA's jock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want Austins t-shirt


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can we just have Austin owning every single person on the roster one by one as they come out for the next 2 hours 45 minutes?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kazz said:


> How do you say "Oh Hell Yeah" in Spanish?



"SI!"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kane vs Del Rio.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

So this all star night, with Smackdown and Raw Superstars, is just RAW superstars.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JDman said:


> lol when Raw comes back to VA (Hampton, a couple hours from Richmond) July 25th, we will make this crowd look pathetic.
> 
> Hampton > Richmond.


yeh, people learned to scream near bad news..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I could have bet my life that it would be Kane. Thank God or I would have died. lol


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I reckon Del Rio is going over.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Stone Cold wearing trainers eh, dont recall seeing that before


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Can we just have Austin owning every single person on the roster one by one as they come out for the next 2 hours 45 minutes?


That would be better than most shows we get nowadays


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is one of the creepiest commercials I've ever seen. I need to avoid Lipton at all costs.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Would've preferred a highlight reel,but a Piper's Pit should be good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why do I always feel that Kane is about to turn heel.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

These Austin promos are great but this isn't how you build stars.

If you want to build Del Rio / Miz, you have them take out Austin.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I could have bet my life that it would be Kane. Thank God or I would have died. lol



hahaha, woulda been better if it was Diesel... Just sayin'!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Austin

*BOWS*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The guy from the Daily Show is hawking shit ass tacos now? That sucks.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I love my stream, the guy switches to porn during ad breaks.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> These Austin promos are great but this isn't how you build stars.
> 
> If you want to build Del Rio / Miz, you have them take out Austin.


Just read "The Death of WCW" which was a great read, and you're definitely right... But Austin is great, if he was making appearances from here on out, then I could see them doing that, but if not they'll probably just have Austin stun them both...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

♠War Machine♠;9828290 said:


> Why ADR? Why not Punk? GOD DAMNIT WWE!


This. But, maybe later hopefully.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> These Austin promos are great but this isn't how you build stars.
> 
> If you want to build Del Rio / Miz, you have them take out Austin.


wwe's hamstrung them boys so much, how would that look?


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> These Austin promos are great but this isn't how you build stars.
> 
> If you want to build Del Rio / Miz, you have them take out Austin.


Understand where you are coming from but as guest GM I feel he is going to have a significant presence tonight. Taking him out in the first few minutes would be a horrible idea.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> These Austin promos are great but this isn't how you build stars.
> 
> If you want to build Del Rio / Miz, you have them take out Austin.


They don't have to take him out, just actually be at his level and be able to compete with him. Unfortunately, as awesome as that segment was, they weren't given a chance.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> These Austin promos are great but this isn't how you build stars.
> 
> If you want to build Del Rio / Miz, you have them take out Austin.


Miz already is a star and Del Rio is on his way there. This is a one-night only thing to sell the show/video game.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

inb4 pete griffin gifs


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I would have liked to have seen Miz spar with Austin a little but whatever, the segment was great and just seeing Miz in the ring there with him was good lol. I don't think we're in for anything special regarding big storylines or returns unfortunatley. Piper's Pit should be fucking epic though. The last time he turned up he practically sold a PPV.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And fuck yeah using RATM in a promo for Nikita, a very underrated show!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at that segment


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

wheres Ryder?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Slam of the week is from 3 weeks ago? And it wasn't even a slam? Lulz


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

WWE Slam of the Week....

3 weeks ago....


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Gotta love the "accident" of hitting a large man backstage with a car. Lmao.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And how can it be slam of the week from 3 weeks ago?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They wasted Ryder's 1st appearance pop on Superstars


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

iStandAlone said:


> Slam of the week is from 3 weeks ago? And it wasn't even a slam? Lulz


I can't remember the last time Slam of the Week actually featured a 'slam'.

Don't see why they just don't call it WWE Rewind again.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dyme_SES said:


> wheres Ryder?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stone Cold booked him and Primo against Catering again.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol slam of the week is fail... How could they mess that one thing up lol Oh well things happen i suppose.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lawler doesn't believe that a car hitting Big Show damaged the car? Is he mad?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

CC91 said:


> They wasted Ryder's 1st appearance pop on Superstars


He wrestled? Don't think he's going to have a match on RAW then.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They cant even get thier Slam of The Week right. They have completely lost the plot.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz/Austin need to feud in one of the major PPV's. Fuck CM Punk, those two together are GOLD.

That was the best promo I've seen since they were last together and it was probably even better.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Just read "The Death of WCW" which was a great read, and you're definitely right... But Austin is great, if he was making appearances from here on out, then I could see them doing that, but if not they'll probably just have Austin stun them both...


This. It's not like Austin is taking people out one-on-one in straight up matches or winning titles. WWE's not going to do that. It's just for the one-night pops and ratings which helps everybody.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Dyme_SES said:


> wheres Ryder?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Most likely jobbing on Superstars.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR, what a joke


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

has Kane ever tapped out?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane is goin in tonight.. I havent seen him lately. I never really liked his character .

Wow of course HDR throws the damn match


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh shit here comes the Big Show and he is running with a purpose...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao @ big show running


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

look at him run!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn show can run


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol at bigshow running. wow....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at Show running to the ring.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Big Show's face!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo is a god damn gentlemen. He should have dropkicked the big bastard though.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why would he run on that leg? Wow..


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

LMFAO AT THE BIG SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

The Big Socko?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

YES BIG SHOW!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm gonna need a gif of Big Show running!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol look at him go


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I did not know the Big Show could move so fast :lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

YOOO THE BIG SHOW RUNNING


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

...Lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Saw Big Show's return coming, especially when Del Rio wouldn't let go of his submission.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

pfft Big Show not selling being run over by a car


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Gwon Ricardo!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

umm isnt he supposed to injured?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Another heel turn coming for Big Show/Kane. No doubt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kane is a bit of a pussy these days...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao SHOW!!

This storyline is fucking ridiculously hilarious.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Can Kane go back to being the Big Red Machine already?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL stone cold is backkkk


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kane, the voice of reason eh?
he is now a social worker lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this what Kane has become??? Owwwwwwww Gaawwwdd. SMH


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just keep austin on the mic for the rest of the night

gold lol


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm gonna need a gif of Big Show running!


I second that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor Ricardo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ricardo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Am I seeing storyline progression on RAW?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Stone Cold Stunt Man getting hit by a car >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Big Show getting hit by a car.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Show vs Del Rio at Capitol Punishment? meh


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Poor Ricardo


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> pfft Big Show not selling being run over by a car


Not only that, but after the 'injury' we see him SPRINTING, which is a first to recent memory.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton promo? Incoming hate storm lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lost in all of this...a ring announcer was savagely beaten


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

RANDY FUCKING ORTON.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kane just buried his brother and he gives a fuck about some mexican announcer?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

why is kane such a pussy now smh


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Keep Austin on the mic all night.

Let him sit with King and Cole.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh god, gotta listen to Orton do a Promo. I try to stay awake even though it finishes at 4, but who knows now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Big Show can run faster than me. FML


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Kane's the new ZOOKEEPAH


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

this is NOT porn!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Can we please get Mcintyre on tv, damnit it will b the best match of the night!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Orton and the papers, live!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

leon79 said:


> Just keep austin on the mic for the rest of the night
> 
> gold lol


Just have him remain on commentary and grab a mic ever so often if he needs to do anything.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Keep Austin on the mic all night.
> 
> Let him sit with King and Cole.


Forget the night. Keep him on the mic all year!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I almost thought that was Ricardo Rodriguez impersonating Big Show when he came out running. :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

pewpewpew said:


> pfft Big Show not selling being run over by a car



...that no sellin' son of a bitch.... the car I mean.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Kane just buried his brother and he gives a fuck about some mexican announcer?


Kane is just a large bald man now. Nothing more. They may as well just get it over with and start introducing him as Glen Jacobs.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Austin to stand on the ramp and shout BORING all night plz.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Glad we got to hear King use his trademark

"Look at this idiot!" line for Ricardo!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*HARDCORE COUNTRY!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kane, what a great friend i wish he was my BFF


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I remember when Kane set people on fire, he doesnt seem like the same guy. lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where the fuck is Rtruth? dont care about orton


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> Segment Reax: Just like Rock, Austin is just too good handling the mic, handling a crowd, and acting completely natural rather than forcing out canned lines that it sends a message to viewers the current product just isn't as good as you remember it.


So true


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yoshi Tatsu is an All-Star right?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

They're building the R Truth - Cena fued on water being thrown on a plant fan, oh dear.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> I remember when Kane set people on fire, he doesnt seem like the same guy. lol


They need to burn his face for real, so they have a real reason to put on his mask, and while theyre at it pull his voice box out so he cannot talk...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Should be a good match if given enough time


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

SIN BOTCHA


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OH SHIT CODY!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sin Cara Pop


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Something tells me there will be a 'Mistico' chant.....maybe?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Rhodes is so stale.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SIN CARA!!!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Great, the brown paper bag guy is here. I feel for Barrett having to team with Priceless LOL


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

So......only Sin Cara gets a decent intro.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WHY DID THE FORUM CRASH
AND DID SIN CARA ALWAYS HAVE THAT LITTLE ASS PYRO


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its turn down the lights time. SMH


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Even this match gets the shit ass mood lighting.

Hope Bryan kicks someone's fucking head in.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

yes! Daniel Bryan back on RAW!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hate these lights so much.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

what a random ass match.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Why does armdrag not get the jobber entrance


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sin caring


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rhodes, Barrett and DiBiase with the jobber entrance. For shame WWE


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

ADR/Show isn't the greatest rivalry, but it's better than ADR doing nothing. He'll probably lose the match at Capitol Punishment, but this is his first program on RAW, so I have no doubt that he will eventually come out of the rivalry looking better, which is the whole point. I don't know if he'll be ready for a feud with Cena after that, but it's good to see that he hasn't just been lost in the shuffle on a heel heavy RAW.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daniel Bryan on raw (Y)


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

So they have to have the lights dimmed for the Botch machine? 1 person changes 5 others match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Inb4botch


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at everybody getting the jobber entrance except for Sin Cara _and_ they all have to wrestle in his special lighting!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

did King mean to say tea bagger???


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardo no selling lying on that stretcher there


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh shit I forgot this was gonna start earlier because of being a 3-hour RAW. Could someone please tell me what has happened in the first 30 minutes?


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

There is no Orton in the ring. Stop!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Even in a 3x3, Sin Cara's light is in effect


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I wish they'd give Rhodes a Joker gimmick. "Do you know how I got these stars?" LOL!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Do I hear Daniel Bryan chants, or am I losing my mind?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Jobber entrances? lawd i cant I just cant


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The light is an awful idea.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

killacamt said:


> did King mean to say tea bagger???


No, he meant two bags, as in how ugly Cole is.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Poor Ricardo!!! I just wanna hug the poor lad!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett's finisher should be renamed to Wasted Potential.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thisa matc has it all, gays with abs, large black, mexican, brit, vegetarian


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Inertia said:


> Rhodes is so stale.


This is coming from a Randy Orton fan....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Breastfeed


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> what a random ass match.


How is this random?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Why are the lights like that?...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

killacamt said:


> did King mean to say tea bagger???


I think he said "two bagger." Like a double wrapper with two condoms. I thought it was awkwardly funny.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So all men save for Mistico get the jobber entrance AND they have to wrestle in this horrible lighting? The future of this company is being made to look like a bunch of fools and for what? Jackshit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont care about the haters...i like barretts moveset


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why do they have to wrestler under Sin Caras lights??


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Very easy to forget that Daniel Bryan was in the Nexus. I always wonder what might have become of that.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> Why are the lights like that?...


Sin Cara's annoying habit of making the screen look pissed on


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a waisted opportunity they had with Wade Barrett. **sighs**


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, Jackson come in to make the match boring and repetitive.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They dim the lights so no one can see Sin Cara's botches.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

The lights are really awesome IMO.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Slam..Slam..Slam..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Time for 1432432534 bodyslams!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Ricardo no selling lying on that stretcher there


:lmao:lmao:lmao You serious bro?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

This lighting seriously makes this hard to watch.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Daniel Bryan should be IC champ


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a good way of making damn sure he doesn't botch on Raw.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

A match ends with a crossbody?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Crossbody, really?....


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Why the fuck wasn't it Ted taking the pin?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Awful ending...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sin Cara having a fit while pinning Barret?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

and that, my friends, is how you avoid a live botch.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Husky said:


> Very easy to forget that Daniel Bryan was in the Nexus. I always wonder what might have become of that.


The same as the other Nexus members: cannon fodder for John Cena.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Barrett jobs to a _crossbody_? FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That finish for that match was underwhelming


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! How far Wade has fallen, he does the job in a six man filler tag match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

decent match but it was to short


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a crap finish.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Does Sin Cara get a new finisher every week?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cara wins with 1 move ? A Crossbody at that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dragon's streaks continue!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Lame finish.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan just seemingly missed Cody Rhodes, Cody, bless him, sells it anyway.

What a weak finish, way to make Barrett look shit fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats an unbelievable finish. Kayfabe wise, SinCara couldn't pin a big man like that. Wow.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A crossbody to get the win..............REALLY, REALLY, REALLY?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Winning with a Cross Body?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A CROSS BODY?!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

CenationHLR said:


> This is coming from a Randy Orton fan....


Rhodes has zero momentum, looks like he's going to be dragged down by DiBiase.. in a recycled feud against another masked guy because his gimmick doesn't work against anyone else.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dobba said:


> A match ends with a crossbody?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The give Cara very little ring time, to keep the botches down.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So anyone know who was the third man on the Wade/Cody team?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats it?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He almost botched the crossbody, his foot almost slipped.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Greatest WrestleMania of all time? Really? Really?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Thats an unbelievable finish. Kayfabe wise, SinCara couldn't pin a big man like that. Wow.


Rey has pin people with a splash .


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So all men save for Mistico get the jobber entrance AND they have to wrestle in this horrible lighting? The future of this company is being made to look like a bunch of fools and for what? Jackshit.


Giving them the jobber entrance just saves time for the show. It's at least a good enough reason for that. It's not like they actually look bad by that by a whole lot. But I don't really see what's the point in wrestling in the Sin Cara lighting, since it's just a tag match...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> So anyone know who was the third man on the Wade/Cody team?


Ted Dibiase I believe.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, it was a crossbody, but he'd just got slammed!

Like, THREE TIMES!


SLAMMED


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley=yummy. 

I do hope Ryder confronts Piper about hitting him at the wrestlemaina auditions


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good show so far liking it alot


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Piper is on RAW tonight?

Marking.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol Barrett.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> So anyone know who was the third man on the Wade/Cody team?


How dare anyone hate on Ted :no:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Ted Dibiase I believe.


Who?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pretty hard to botch a cross-body.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lmao porn stream guy be trolling putting on the Gay Network.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

killacamt said:


> Ted Dibiase I believe.


Did he even do anything? What a waste of space. Just release the guy already.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> So anyone know who was the third man on the Wade/Cody team?


Some random jobber trying to pass himself off as the Million Dollar Man's child. The crazy bastard.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Not enough Sin Cara in that match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never understood the IWC's obsession with Rowdy Piper.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Shouldnt they keep the matches at least with the ppl that are in the video game since it is WWE All stars night, gzz bring back ****** tonk man or somethin!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Not enough Sin Cara in that match


Did you see the lights? TOO MUCH Sin Cara that match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I've never understood the IWC's obsession with Rowdy Piper.


One of the greatest talkers of all time...?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Greatest WrestleMania of all time? Really? Really?


Eh... We've been over this already... It's just to get people to buy the DVD. Maybe it'd be more logical to say it was *one of the* greatest Wrestlemanias of all time. Even though that isn't true either, it's still more believable than just stating it's the number 1 best.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Greatest WrestleMania of all time? Really? Really?


WrestleMania X-7


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ZOOKEEPAH!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Figured Jackson, Cara and Bryan would win. I'm still hoping that Barrett wins at Capitol Punishment. I think he could have a better reign as Intercontinental Champion than he's had so far. Then again, I guess Jackson could use a reign with the title, since Barrett already has more credibility.

As far as Cara's lighting is concerned, it doesn't really bother me. I just find it hard to see the point.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> One of the greatest talkers of all time...?


Hmmmmmmmmmm. You might have a point there.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Not him!!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

God make Hornswoggle go somewhere else.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Some random jobber trying to pass himself off as the Million Dollar Man's child. The crazy bastard.


i hear that hes gonna end the undertaker's streak 8*D


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I know that Zookeeper movie looks like a bag of shit, but the talking gorilla makes me think of Jim Belushi in Trading Places, which is awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuckin hornswoggle


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cole with the highlight of the night.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Praying for a t shirt cannon explosion


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol they'r eshowing the t-shirt gun...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cole getting told off by Lawler for saying pisses off?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Get Hornswoggle OFF of my TV!!!!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Troof pop!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

This show has already had too much Hornswoggle.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

about time lol


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

YES!!! R-Truth is gonna Lil' Jimmy Hornswaggle!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

R-truth to kick the shit out of the midget! PLEASE!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*TROOF!!!*


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

R-Truth about to clap cheeks!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a god.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

He's gonna kill Hornswoggle


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LMFAO Cole botch!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

YES! Truth to save the day.

God I never thought I'd actually say that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

JIMMY AND JENNYS


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Yes, yes yes hahaha.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LITTLE JENNY!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Someone needs to get shot with that T-Shirt gun before this segment is over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the truth shall set you free


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

FUNN


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

truth's dementia is just awesome


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

FUNNNNNN!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol Truth.

You. Are. Awful.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG, HORNSWOGGLE GONNA GET GOT!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Little Jimmy time!! YESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Truth should kick him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Little Jennies!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R-Truth time. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Whatever my feelings on Truth, ADR needs to take notes.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hornswoggle: The biggest Little Jimmy.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

YES R-TRUTH!

Oh God, if Truth shoots him with the T-shirt gun I'll fucking wet myself


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth interrupting the leprechun. Thank you Vince


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Truth is starting to sound like Tracey Morgan now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

No truth it's an airgun not a crack pipe.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth, Guns, & Hornswoggle.....I smell a good thing coming. Kill it Truth!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Liniert said:


>


Oh man, I remember that. That was the precise moment I decided I wanted Miz to be world champion.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

yay r truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Truth is starting to sound like Tracey Morgan now.


Needs more homophobia.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is the fuckin man


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't boo me, you should be booing YOURSEEEEELLLLVVVEEESSS


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL this fool rtruth say... FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena run out?......


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Finlay return inc


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

KICK HIS ASS!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth really does shine as a heel


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

R-Truth Win!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He kicked the shit out of him.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

I think I just fucking died.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I AM NOW A MASSIVE TRUTH MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

HA. Remember when Hornswoggle had a face?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superman to fly down in 3.............2..............


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn that looked painful


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

lol nice, Truth


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done Truth.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA FUCK WHAT WE ALL WANTED TO DO


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

That was awesome!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

John Morrison back? Hell yes.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

MORRISONS BACK


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

JMO in the house.......................... and stone cold sounds weird


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm shocked. JoMo actually got a bit of a pop there.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

DAMMIT. We wanted Ryder vs Morrison! With Ryder's Dad for Morrison.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh snap, JoMoFoSho is back. Figured he'd make his return to screw Troof at CP.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, look who's back from comedy lessons...


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Flippy floppy time


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh shit, Morrison's back!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Ugh Borisson.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

phew morrison didn't talk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ John ****


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh, Morrison's back.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison looked like he wanted to say something but thought better of it. He somehow managed to make NOT cutting a promo look awkward.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol Jobber return for Morrison.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Didn't catch the rating when the show opened but SCSA's getting away with saying "sumbitch" a lot.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Morrison got less of a pop then Daniel Bryan. lol.


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

ZeGermanz said:


> DAMMIT. We wanted Ryder vs Morrison! With Ryder's Dad for Morrison.


This is what I was hoping for. Soooo much.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my gawwwd! Zach father to managed Jomo. 

Dat the truth!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's see if JoMo's acting lessons worked out for him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Pick on someone your own size!...like this!: *CRICKETS*


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Again truth playin the angry blackman role, got to love it!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Oh, look who's back from comedy lessons...


The fact he didn't say a single word was already an improvement.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Go on Jerry, destroy him for credibility.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You might not like Truth but he gets the crowd into the segment


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Oh, look who's back from *comedy lessons*...


LMAO


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd be marking like a fucking badboy at the Hornswoggle beatdown if I was there in person.

WTF is Lawler doing?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I want some of what Truth smokes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thank god they did not give Borisson the mic


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh. Morrison's back. Woo.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Rtruth pwnd Hornz!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He shoulda shot swoggle with the cannon!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> You might not like Truth but he gets the crowd into the segment


A really solid heel! I'm a huge fan.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryder or RIOT


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryder to cost Morrison the match?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

If only CM Punk were that big in real life, he'd be the 12 time WWE champ by now


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> I want some of what Truth smokes.


What he smokes would kill a normal man!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> thank god they did not give Borisson the mic


Haha Borisson is the new nickname for Jomo. Gotta love the IWC. LOL


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OK I'll admit that segment was FUNNNNNN~!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Husky said:


> I'd be marking like a fucking badboy


Gayest thing I read on this forum


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> If only CM Punk were that big in real life, he'd be the 12 time WWE champ by now


He wouldn't be straight edge.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This Raw needs more Ryder.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So is that match happening now, or what?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone spotted The Big O yet?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

For all of you calling Morrison boring(or Borrison), I'm gonna laugh my fucking ass off if he improved on cutting promos and actually impressed all of us. Because supposedly, he was getting comedy lessons to become more funnier...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_The new WWE comedian : John Morisson !_


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

morrison: " hello. im funny now."


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Anyone spotted The Big O yet?


Booked against Catering with Zach Ryder and Primo unfortunately.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome. Morrison's back... :side:

Thank God they didn't let him speak.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Great opening hour to RAW so far. But I predict a divas match coming back from commercial


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SpazzWagon said:


> This Raw needs more Ryder.


This Raw needs more Truth.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> For all of you calling Morrison boring(or Borrison), I'm gonna laugh my fucking ass off if he improved on cutting promos and actually impressed all of us. Because supposedly, he was getting comedy lessons to become more funnier...


Probably like of the film Borat, NAHT!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Morrison looked like he wanted to say something but thought better of it. *He somehow managed to make NOT cutting a promo look awkward.*


Oh my god ahahahahhaha. Poor sod can't catch a break.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jesus Christ. Just got a commercial for Motley Crue and Poison coming to town. I'd rather take a rusty knife in my asshole.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

R-Truth is golden as a heel. More entertaining than he's ever been. Loved the kick to Hornswoggle.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

That kick still gets me :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FELLA


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn. Predicted a divas match but we only get santino. Id kill for more hornswoggle


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Santino jobbing for Sheamus again... zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a fucking 3 hour Raw...why are we not getting like anybody's entrances? I don't get it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Jesus Christ. Just got a commercial for Motley Crue and Poison coming to town. I'd rather take a rusty knife in my asshole.


If you go there's a distinct possibility that will happen anyway.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Let's go Sheamus.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish Pussy Monster would show up on raw tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh my god ahahahahhaha. *Poor sod can't catch a break.*


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

What's with the fucking abundance of jobber entrances!?


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> It's a fucking 3 hour Raw...why are we not getting like anybody's entrances? I don't get it.


more wrestling? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Tear his head off ******.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

We want Ryder chants


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Great opening hour to RAW so far. But I predict a divas match coming back from commercial


ZERO matches that matter with shit for action is a great opening hour?


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Please don't lose Sheamus, please don't lose.

And thats why Smackdown is better than Raw. More entertaining and that 3 vs 3 tag match would have been so better.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol ryder chants


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

"We want Ryder" chants?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WHATS THE CROWD SAYING


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Fuck yeah @ the chants


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

We Want Ryder WWWYKI


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

"WE WANT RYDER" Chant


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

What are they chanting??


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We Want Ryder.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

We want Ryder chants. EPIC!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER!!!

LOL golden


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh New York. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Is that a WE WANT RYDER chant????


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> It's a fucking 3 hour Raw...why are we not getting like anybody's entrances? I don't get it.


Because then we bitch about too many commercials. Haven't seen any complain yet. Probably because they have been cutting entrances an we are we are seeing complete matches an segments without commercials in the middle. Works for me.

Typos come from the fact that my "d" key doesn't work well, and my palms sometimes touch the mousepad.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

"We Want Ryder" chant!!! Gotta love it!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WE WANT RYDER.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What's the crowd chanting? Hahahahahahaha


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

we want ryder chants!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fucking "WE WANT RYDER" Chants. Holy Shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ryder getting chants.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone remember when Santino was only 90% irritating during his heel run? I miss those days.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WE WANT RYDER :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

we want ryder chants


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

We want Ryder chants!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ryder chant


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

NO SELL THE COBRA!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WE WANT JOBBERS


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't want Ryder.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck yes!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

cloverleaf!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Sheamus doing the cloverleaf!? WTF!? haha


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

No sold the cobra. SWEET.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank god. Lets move on to something good. I hope Ryder gets SOME air time considering its 3 hours...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Texas Cloverleaf... Dean Malenko FTW!!!!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

nWo4life33 said:


> NO SELL THE COBRA!


About time.


Awesome new finisher for Sheamus


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cloverleaf!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit lobster head has a new move


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sheamus with a .....texas cloverleaf?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

FINALLY someone no sells the Cobra, bout fucking time.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WWE_Creative 

Thankfully @TheRealMorrison didn't accuse @steveaustinBSR of taking @RealMelina 's spot, which is why he gets to be on #RAWTonight

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Texas Colverleaf.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

So Sheamus has 3 finishers now? Word?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

is that what they were chanting? "we want ryder", i couldn't make out what the chant was, don't see how u guys could, are u guys absolutely sure thats what they were chanting


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

There are cloverleaf's in Texas?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I marked for the Cloverleaf


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Lucky Clover-leaf.

*gets coat* :side:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone miss Candice Michelle?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus going to be using the Cloverleaf as his new move

I wonder if that was what the "Sooner or Later Everybody Taps" tag line that was copyrighted is for.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Marked for the Texas Cloverleaf.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Get it cause he's irish  that's actually sweet


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fellaleaf


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I truly think consistency or a lack there of is killing Sheamus. His match with Orton was ppv quality and now he's having trouble with Santino. BAH!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Celtic Cloverleaf ftw


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuck Suits.

Burn Notice is USA's best show.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Vince is probably screaming at the production team: EDIT THIS LIVE CROWD RIGHT NOW. 

LOL


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Sheamus is awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR DIE!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice finisher.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Husky said:


> FINALLY someone no sells the Cobra, bout fucking time.


This. Sheamus is too bad ass to be beaten by such a shit move.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> So Sheamus has 3 finishers now? Word?


That means main eventer!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I would have been pissed, if Sheamus actually lost that match


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm ready to fall asleep now if this goes on for too long. Orton speaking, too long is 10 seconds.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Somewhere backstage, Dean Malenko is smiling at this move.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Celtic Cloverleaf ftw


Love it.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Sheamus gets a submission finisher, nice


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why not just the shamrock


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

only yankees......


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Vince is probably screaming at the production team: EDIT THIS LIVE CROWD RIGHT NOW.
> 
> LOL


ahahahahaha


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> is that what they were chanting? "we want ryder", i couldn't make out what the chant was, don't see how u guys could, are u guys absolutely sure thats what they were chanting


100% positive! We all posted within the same minute, hearing the same thing.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

yay, excited that orton is gonna come out, that means one thing and one thing only , it's a christian segment coming up, wooo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got a feeling the Divas match is going to get intense "We Want Ryder" chants... Even if he's been on already.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone please wake me up when Orton's is done.

Thanks


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DubC said:


> Fellaleaf


:lmao :lmao

Seamus. He should be so much more than a random match on Raw with Santino and no involvement on a shitty PPV. Fucking WWE.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm guessing Orton will be competing, and I'm guessing that Christian will be if Orton is.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Not looking forward to hearing a Orton promo. I rather listen to John Morrison do stand-up comedy.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just tuned in....

What'd I miss? Anything interesting with Austin?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> is that what they were chanting? "we want ryder", i couldn't make out what the chant was, don't see how u guys could, are u guys absolutely sure thats what they were chanting





> scottstanford1 scott stanford
> The crowd here at the Coliseum chanting "we want Ryder"..
> 3 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


:shocked:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> Not looking forward to hearing a Orton promo. I rather listen to John Morrison do stand-up comedy.


LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wait, Christian turned heel?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would mark out if Zach Ryder, Big O, and Scott Stanford walked out and started booing the divas match tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWETopTen said:


> Just tuned in....
> 
> What'd I miss? Anything interesting with Austin?


Dishing out epic promos since 8 pm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> Wait, Christian turned heel?


Have you not been watching SD?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Cowboys vs. Aliens is either going to be hellacool or suck ass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WWE can always put a great video package together


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Could watch that over and over and over.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Seamus. He should be so much more than a random match on Raw with Santino and no involvement on a shitty PPV. Fucking WWE.


I know right? Hopefully they'll put him in the World Heavyweight Championship contest.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WWETopTen said:


> Just tuned in....
> 
> What'd I miss? Anything interesting with Austin?


You missed, Austin totally own Miz on the mic.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Wait, Christian turned heel?


Yep. And it was pretty dam good too.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Anybody notice all the NWO shirts on that segment?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I like that Sheamus has a new finishing move, even if it's not an original one. A victory over Santino doesn't go very far these days, but I guess they just wanted a jobber to debut the new submission with, so they can tap out right away and make it look good. I still think that Sheamus is going to be getting a face turn this year.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I HEAR VOICES...

*Falls asleep*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO time


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Where the fuck is Punk? Where the fuck is Ryder? WHERE THE FUCK IS SCOTT STANFORD?!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Character infringement Randal!


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm so tired of Santino being jobbed out. He's better at his job than half of the roster. Good in the ring, good on the stick, and his reward is making less talented people look fearsome.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

OFF THE SKULL


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Orton looks so unnatural being a happy chappy. Just let him be his normal, prick-ish self.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Orton!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

"The Viper" smiles and shakes hands with the crowd? WTF? 

Christian really needs a new finisher.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton promo = bitchfest.

Surprised they didn't grab up the opportunity to put OMGZ CENA AND ORTON IN THE SAME TEAM!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

2 hours left in the show and they've already used most of the SD roster.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like Orton is Full-On Smiling, Crowd greeting, Face now


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

D17 said:


> Character infringement Randal!


LMAO. You guys are killing me tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They have turned him into a smiling goof.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> scottstanford1 scott stanford
> Stanford and /or Ryder on Raw tonight...you have a better shot at seeing Christian win the title from Orton Sunday! (Quick jump behind car!)


That settles that.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL MIC FAIL


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Christian/Orton is one of the few things I am actually enjoying on WWE programming these days.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully Christian gets the belt back off this boring fucker.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Daesim said:


> I'm so tired of Santino being jobbed out. He's better at his job than half of the roster. Good in the ring, good on the stick, and his reward is making less talented people look fearsome.


uh, exactly. guys that are great sellers or have talent, but maybe not a marketable look, have always been in that spot


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank god they muted his mic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

best Orton promo ever


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"STUPID MIC, STUPID."


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mic botch FTW!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Orton is pissed. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HIS NAME IS RANDY ORTON!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God Orton is horrible.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

... but we already know that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Was the first hour any good to go back and watch on the DVR? 
Completely forgot it was 3 hours tonight. Haha.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fail!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL BOTCH WIT HAUDIO AGAIN HAHA


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Mic is getting buried and or fired


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

get on with it orton or else we'll go to the papers


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> 2 hours left in the show and they've already used most of the SD roster.


There's still time for the token Kofi Kingston title squash, i mean, "defense".


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boooos


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

OH SHIT! Orton's mic didn't work! Guess he'll be winning the WWE Title next week!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Not even the mic wants to hear Randy speak.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Orton getting boo's! Yes!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

getting booed for the christian comment lol


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Poor mic, it's getting released in the morning.  We'll see you in the Impact Zone little fella.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Worst part about three hour Raws is inevitably at the end of the first hour, a ton of people come around saying they missed it and wanting recaps. Egads.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

even the mic fell asleep when orton spoke


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Orton is going to the papers with that mic botch....


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Punch you IN THE SKULL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One thing I didn't miss on Raw - Boring Orton promos.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

BallinGid said:


> Mic is getting buried and or fired


The mic is getting sent back to FCW.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Half boos for Blandy.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Prays Christian has his old music back when he comes out*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

At least the mic can go and be Kofi Kingston's tag team partner in the mid card!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

my name is alberto del.....i mean randy orton


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You are talking me to sleep, ORTON!!!


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Orton will go to the papers if he has to over the failed mic.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> "The Viper" smiles and shakes hands with the crowd? WTF?


Perhaps trying to be more out going and building a new personality of sorts!?!?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor shirt for Christian


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christian is actually wearing that ugly ass shirt. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Christian got a stutter problem or something there?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!! CHRISTIANNNN!!!!!!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh man, Christian calling it like it is...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Heel Christian should be an atheist.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO what a shitty shirt.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Christian attacking the fans and Orton for having a silver spoon! Yes!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Loving Christian being a heel.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Christian here to save this segment! I love me some heel Christian. Dude just gets finer with age.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian's shirt. :lmao


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Christian as a Heel again I fuckin luv it!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hit tHE switch? That is one ugly t shirt Christian btw.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Christian's a good heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought Christian wasn't talking to us anymore.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian's definitely a heel now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

owned


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THEY WENT THERE....

SHAME CHRISTIAN'S MORE TALENTED


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FUCKING BURN FROM ORTON!!! OUCH!!

:lmao


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Oooooooooooo, Randy got him there!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

shit just got real


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

BAZINGA!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn. Christian and Orton are going at it. Very nice promo


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Christian just got owned :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh shit real heat!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

carrying you 17 years lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was a dirty burn.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

BURN!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lOL the black kid.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

This feud is great.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Christian ain't coming...


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Guess Christian was getting too many cheers he had to go to the old blast the audience routine.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This bish! *snap* oh no he didn't


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton and Christian in a fued, my worst nightmare.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Played the edge card


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

haha so true. THANK YOU EDGE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Burn


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

I actually enjoy his new shirt...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Did Orton just mouth to Christian that he was a "motherfucker"?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

That shirt does not fit Christian at all. Especially as a heel.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

DAMN..totally true from Orton and Christian


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Big pop for Christian


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol, Randy Orton got out a sentence that was pretty ownage. Gotto give it to him.


Oh and Christian needs Waterproof Blonde theme back


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Both Christian&Orton speaking the truth!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how the crowd naturally pops for Christian till he insults them directly, then turns on him till his music hits, then pops, then remembers they don't like him anymore.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Security? Really!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He'll now goto the emails if he has to


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Austin's the GM for the night.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought we wouldn't here the Iphone alert tonight???


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I want Orton to leave the arena and go to the papers. PLEASE.

Seriously though, this feud is A+.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What a crock of shit...


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Why are all of the security black guys?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the fuck? Isn't Austin the GM?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Not the GM WTF Austin is the GM WTF the is going on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this GM is a pussy, if this was austin he would let them go at it.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Just tuned in, I forgot it was a 3 hour show tonight. What did I miss so far?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Incoming SCSA!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Just say Head, stop saying bloody skull. Unless he goes through the skin and tears it off to the skull, he does not hit the skull.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Christian needs his heel music back.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell--..


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll give 4 months for someone on that security team to get a mid-card title...

Oops, worng company.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i missed RAW last week, did cole and lawler reconcile or something?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate the GM angle so much..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What. No rko tonight? Bullocks!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DON'T COMPLY ORTON, DON'T COMPLY!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE is actually building CP pretty nicely so far. 


But please tell me how the RAW GM and strip a smackdown title? Anyone?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Just tuned in, I forgot it was a 3 hour show tonight. What did I miss so far?


R Trruth beat up swoggle. It was glorious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Leave it to the fake GM to kill the segment.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

How can the RAW GM do that....


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes leave the arena


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So the Raw GM can strip the SD WHC title now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Raw GM can strip the Smackdown champion of his title?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

email light/sound botch. haha.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

How can the RAW Gm make that rule when Orton is on SD? Lol.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Uh...isn't Stone Cold the GM?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Orton losing it for 1 second was great


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Great. If Christian wins on Sunday, they're gonna say it was because Randy had a concussion! BULLSHIT!!

And why is this GM even chiming in? What was the point of making Austin the guest GM? God, the WWE makes no damn sense!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

For the record can't Austin overrule the GM?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

How could the RAW GM strip a Smackdown champion?

This is retarded.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

How would the Raw GM have the authority to strip the SD champion...huh. That made a lot of sense.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

How can the Raw GM strip Orton of the title? He's not Teddy Long


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cuz the Raw GM can strip the Smackdown champ of his belt...when he isn't even the GM for the night. Cool writing bro.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How can the RAW GM strip the Smackdown champion of his title? Making up rules as they go.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

iStandAlone said:


> Why are all of the security black guys?


Because there is a NFL lockout they need something to do!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

all in all... said:


> i missed RAW last week, did cole and lawler reconcile or something?


Yeah,Lawler even announced that the fued was over.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Orton/Christian III is going to be KILLAH.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He didn't comply, strip the cunt of the belt.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Orton: "Fuck, FUCK!"


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

GM Plothole!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

"Christian, you creepy little bastard!"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Being stripped of the belt would cause a lengthy stay at the papers.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Rey Mysterio -_- Why ruin Christian.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CLB!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Austin is simply fire right now lol


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I love how the crowd naturally pops for Christian till he insults them directly, then turns on him till his music hits, then pops, then remembers they don't like him anymore.


Christian's better off as the cocky heel anyway. Let him win back the title that way and he'll be even more over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin needs to call Christian a CLB again


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio to go over D:


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Want to stay up, but must sleep, have nearly a years worth of work to get done in 4 days. Ooopsie, silly procrastination.

Lol at that glitch of Truth's face.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Teddy Long should strip Cena immediately and hold a tournament for the WWE title on smackdown. That would bring the ratings.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If christian goes over mysterio clean i would mark my ass off


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Still can't get over that BURN from Orton. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Because there is a NFL lockout they need something to do!


Especially since crime rates are going to shoot up, we need them!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A baby can make more sense thant what the GM just did.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This could be a good match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh fuck, I don't want to watch, knowing that that little rat is going to win.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

R-Truth!!!


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope Rtruth destroys Cena!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How is the raw GM gonna strip a SD champion of his title.


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

> He's not Teddy Long


You don't know that for certain.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw has benefited a worrying amount from a complete lack of Cena so far.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

iStandAlone said:


> I hope Rtruth destroys Cena!


We all do!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I want R-Truth to be the WWE Champion so bad.
Even if it's a one day reign.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

X-Static said:


> How can the Raw GM strip Orton of the title? He's not Teddy Long


Or is he?!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Especially since crime rates are going to shoot up, we need them!


And we need to keep them off the streets cause if not:shocked:


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Well Vince has the power to do both if he wanted to.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This has been an epic Raw so far, that Edge line from Orton was brilliantly delivered. 

Christian needs his old theme. That version is far too suited for a face.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RAW without Cena = good.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rey will most likely go over,But the match itself could be good-great!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

well back to raw, the canucks are choking on the road again, glad im not a fan of that team...like watching a group of mental patients


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

"What would you know about hard work, Randy? You have had everything handed to you"

"Hey Christian, may Edge can carry you to the ring like he's carried you for 17 years"

It's like they get their material from WF lol. I have read these almost exact statements from Orton marks and Peeps for the last month hahahaha


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> This Raw has benefited a worrying amount from a complete lack of Cena so far.


I've barely even noticed he hasn't shown up yet. Maybe the WWE CAN survive without him for a while...


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Great segment between Orton and Christian. Christian, as always, plays a great heel. I'm very thrilled to see him getting used on TV the way that he should be. I can't see Christian losing on Sunday. I have this feeling that Christian will be getting his second world championship at Capitol Punishment. At least, that's what I hope we see.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This has been pretty awesome so far, but there has to be some big surprise coming...like Taker or HHH or Jericho...at least that's what I'm praying for


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great show so far


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Trying out Raw without Cena, but remember this is Raw and SD, I really think they need to get rid of the brand extensions... This has been great so far, though SCSA has helped a bunch...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Orton has to get a RKO in there somewhere, before the end of the night


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> This Raw has benefited a worrying amount from a complete lack of Cena so far.


It's unbelievable how better it is. Makes me wish for things I shouldn't.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> This Raw has benefited a worrying amount from a complete lack of Cena so far.


i dont hate the guy...but maybe i do...because i agree 100%


only parts ive been bore dwith were del rio and ortons promo


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> RAW without Cena = good.


Great point! Though I would like to hear a Cena sucks chant!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RITE DERE!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boookerrr


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BOOKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RIGHT DEA

Somewhere amber is marking


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

THA BOOKAH MAN!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

el dandy said:


> "What would you know about hard work, Randy? You have had everything handed to you"
> 
> "Hey Christian, may Edge can carry you to the ring like he's carried you for 17 years"
> 
> It's like they get their material from WF lol. I have read these almost exact statements from Orton marks and Peeps for the last month hahahaha


Made that no less true, though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Save_Us.BookerT


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh business has just picked up right dea!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Is John Morrison actually cleared to compete? He had bloody neck surgery lol


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

BOOKAH!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This has been pretty awesome so far, but there has to be some big surprise coming...like Taker or HHH or Jericho...at least that's what I'm praying for


Im hopinf for Batista myself.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Booker!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BOOKAH! BOOKAH IS HERE! A+ COMMENTARY RIGHT DERE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> This Raw has benefited a worrying amount from a complete lack of Cena so far.


You jinxed it, now in the third hour there'll be a long rambling Cena promo.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

RIGHT DERE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If it weren't for Orton. RAW would feel empty without Cena.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Booker half jobber entrance...


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> This has been an epic Raw so far, that Edge line from Orton was brilliantly delivered.
> 
> Christian needs his old theme. That version is far too suited for a face.







Perfect theme to go back to


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bows


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*SUCKAAAA!!!!!*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd rather have Josh Matthews right dere on commentary.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> RAW without Cena = good.


That is so true

I just realized what was missing that made the show so great tonight


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hopefully this is a solid match.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooo can anyone be awesome and give me a recap of the show so far?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BOOKER T SUCKA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BOOKAH

ive missed the first half of raw (well almost first half), what have i missed?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great show thus far.

I predict Christian's going over, there's no way (imo) they're letting him lose clean 6 days before a PPV.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio for the 100th time.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Punk vs Rey again..


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

this is just the weakest wwe roster/era since 95/96


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> I've barely even noticed he hasn't shown up yet. Maybe the WWE CAN survive without him for a while...


I'm surprised that he hasn't shown yet. And a show of this quality so far can easily hold its own if Cena goes. I mean, this hour and half has been damn good so far and if they did this consistently then Cena may not even be missed by a great deal of the audience.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Can we trade Cole for Matthews and King for Stanford?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ANOTHER Punk/Rey match. I know they're all at least decent but that just screams they really have nothing else going on right now.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTH Punk and Mysterio fueding again


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

How many matches have Rey and Punk had?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh snap, I forgot Rey and Punk were feuding. This is gonna be quite the match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This has been pretty awesome so far, but there has to be some big surprise coming...like Taker or HHH or Jericho...at least that's what I'm praying for


I would hope for the same thing, but you have to realize that it's the WWE, there's no surprise coming.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

RIGHT DEEEE


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

So it's gonna be Rey vs Punk for the millionth time on PPV when we got it on Raw the last three weeks it seems, whatever. LOL


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at the "merge the rosters" sign


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

All hail king bookah


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk/Mysterio always delivers, but we've seen them face off way too fucking many times now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao @ Cole "That there." over enunciated

MICK FOLEY REFERENCE!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WWE better do a six pack challange after CP because the likes of Punk and rey will have nothing else to do.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

That may as well be the nail in the career coffin for both wrestlers.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> BOOKAH
> 
> ive missed the first half of raw (well almost first half), what have i missed?


JoMo returning to face TROOF
TROOF beating up Hornswoggle
Austin as GM
Big Show sprint to the ring, and Del Rio v. Show for CP
Orton having not to touch Christian tonight
And an Orton mic fail


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would they show a replay of that


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This botch ! :lmao


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Did Booker T just indirectly reference Mick Foley?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Dropstorm said:


> Perfect theme to go back to


Agreed 100%. One of my favorite themes ever.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

The only reason I have noticed that Cena isn't on this show is because he's against CM Punk. Apart from that then this show is doing fine without him. Go on Vince give him a time off and give CM Punk a 10 year contract. Bring HHH back for a while or elevate someone new like Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley. The WWE are too thick for that though


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> lol at the "merge the rosters" sign


looks like wwe noticed it too because its gone now :rofl:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is CM Punk feuding with Rey again? How about Kofi or Evan? Jeez


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

punk/rey again haha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Foley RAW GM????????????


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

marking out for Captain Charisma chest slaps!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Not too bad of a Raw. Just a glimpse of what ending the brand extension could do.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

♠War Machine♠;9829243 said:


> Oh snap, I forgot Rey and Punk were feuding. This is gonna be quite the match.


It WOULD be quite the match if we hadn't seen it for past like six weeks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't care how many matches Rey and Punk have had against each other. They're always awesome!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker t has seen someone's ear sliced off by a rope? cool story bro or not?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Why should I pay 15 pound, to see a match - that I have already seen. 400000000000000000000000 times.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Rey and Christian is good so far. I missed the first hour btw...what i miss ?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> It WOULD be quite the match if we hadn't seen it for past like six weeks.


We have seen Punk Vs Mysterio 16 times in the last 2 year :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

el dandy said:


> marking out for Captain Charisma chest slaps!


Heh, I wasnt the only who had a flashback.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That Zookeeper movie.........speechless....:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Christian almost got his ear torn off... Bookah indirectly mentions Mick Foley... Raw's GM is still anonymous...

ALL ROADS LEAD TO STING.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why should I pay 15 pound, to see a match - that I have already seen. 400000000000000000000000 times.


BECAUSE ITS CENA VS R-TRUTH AND THE JIMMIES!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I really do think Ryder was booked catering again. :no::no::no:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A non-clean finish? Again? What is this, the Impact Zone?!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> BECAUSE ITS CENA VS R-TRUTH AND THE JIMMIES!


YOU FORGOT JENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a crap ending.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

WTF??!??!! What's with this DQin' shit all of a sudden?!?!!! They can't even think of a real finish for these matches?!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Twice in one night, lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

2 5 count finishes in one night?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"CHRISTIN KNO DA RULES IF ANYONE KNO DA RULEZ ITZ CHRISTIN"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, that was a waste of a potentially awesome match!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Another DQ on a no-rope break? There's been more of those on this show than there has been in the past five decades of wrestling!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Do your job ray ray


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh punk


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck is going on?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is a retarded fucking mess.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mysterio vs Punk again? This booking is so fucking lazy.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Batista!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoooo ohh rey really? really?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Punk is feuding with Mysterio? Since when...I'm pretty sure I've been watching Raw recently.


Also, wasn't the Nexus invasion about this same time last year and during a main event match between Punk and Cena?


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

So a little shit like Mysterio can knock out 5 guys?!

Yeah go on Mason, show the little idiot! Go on Christian, finish him off.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wait...Punk and Mysterio at CP? Why?? WWE just puts random matches on PPV now?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kill him pinky!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christian: lookin' strong.



Hnngh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BATISTA


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mason for the save!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone seen The Big O?

He wrote on his twitter that he was gonna be row 4 on the floor for tonights raw


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Who let Russo book tonight?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hold on, did I miss something? Is it Punk/Rey at CO again?


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Not a bad RAW, Hope there is a huge return tonight though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CLB


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wait when did punk and rey start fueding?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay roided up big guy that cant wrestle!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL How Christian sells...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Superman Version2 just got destroyed


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

he isnt winning


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> So a little shit like Mysterio can knock out 5 guys?!
> 
> Yeah go on Mason, show the little idiot! Go on Christian, finish him off.


He's gotto do something to have some credibility, else wins over him mean nothing.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Disturbed Stone Cold theme D8


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

all in all... said:


> uh, exactly. guys that are great sellers or have talent, but maybe not a marketable look, have always been in that spot


Santino could be another Jericho. He's got a good skill set, he's funny as hell, why isn't he being promoted? The audience always goes insane for him. I just don't get it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> We have seen Punk Vs Mysterio 16 times in the last 2 year :lmao


That sounds spread out enough, 16 matches in 2 years, 
it's just ridiculous cause a lot of those were just in the past 2 months. Haha.

Nexus..........gosh what happened :no:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

They wouldn't even put over Christian 6 days before his WHC match?? Come on...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL @ Booker. Xtian flipped da switch right dere.

Fucking super rey rey.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

STUN HER!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mason Ryan looked so awkward when he grabbed Mysterio's legs. His body just seems so stiff, all the time.

VICKIE <3 DOLPH <33333333333333333


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VICKIE


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> wait when did punk and rey start fueding?


2008


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Punk must feel like such a lifeless limp dick within the WWE.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Zack Ryder incoming?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Coldplay619 said:


> Disturbed Stone Cold theme D8


Marked.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Every time I see Vickie, she has lost more weight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Surprised no one praised Punk for his Misawa attire.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dolph sweetie where are your eyebrows? He looks like a Lithuanian male stripper.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Dolph


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TURN FACE, DOLPH


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolph should win Raw MITB.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Would love for this to be a Dolph face turn. Make it happen!

Edit:

Damn! Hahaha.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Austin going full Godfather. Thought he was going to ask for wedding presents.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Austin cutting bottom 3 promos on everyone lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Dolph will win the title now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> *Mason Ryan looked so awkward when he grabbed Mysterio's legs. His body just seems so stiff, all the time.*
> 
> VICKIE <3 DOLPH <33333333333333333


Thats what taking roids 24/7 does to ya m8.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Heh, dolph gonna be forced face


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

look at the guns on vickie


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao Austin trolling


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Plz give us Drew!! WTF R truth wasnt n the game??


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Glad Christian got to be kept strong in that segment. Got disqualified, but didn't get pinned.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R Truth is in all stars.?!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FUUUUUUUCK! Damn it Austin why did you troll us? Dolph losing Vickie would have been the best thing to happen to the guy.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Morrison-Truth, Piper's Pit and Cena-Punk? Zack isn't getting anything


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey look R-Truth is ready to go in All Stars. Maybe release him for the Public now  #WEWANTTRUTHDLC


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vickie was laughing in the end ROFL!


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Dropstorm said:


> He's gotto do something to have some credibility, else wins over him mean nothing.


I know

Does he have to take out 5 guys at once though

No


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess Morrison's ready to return, thought he'd be out longer with the neck injury.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

troll


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> wait when did punk and rey start fueding?


They started feuding in 2010 and haven't stopped since then. WWE is just lazy at booking.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Morrison-Truth, Piper's Pit and Cena-Punk? Zack isn't getting anything


We're halfway through the show. You never know. He will msot likely be seen when Cena heads to the ring though :/


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, the character model for All Stars of R-Truth has him giving the "West Side" symbol with his hands.

Because that's what all black people do right?  He isn't even from the West Coast.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryder vs Primo taped for Superstars...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

R truth is even on crack in all stars he did a 450 backflip onto the top rope.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Everybody's in Austin's bottom 3 tonight lol. I love it!

Btw, half way through and no Cena? Hmmmm....


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

I was kinda hoping for the beginning of a Ziggler face turn with that. Raw needs some faces... seems like getting him away from Vicky could help him gain support


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> I know
> 
> Does he have to take out 5 guys at once though
> 
> No


Ending flat on your face isn't exactly 'taking out' 5 guys.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE All Stars sales must be real low. Maybe that will teach them to make a better game next time. lol


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Daym they're promoting the shit out of this Heros movie.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Everybody's in Austin's bottom 3 tonight lol. I love it!
> 
> Btw, half way through and no Cena? Hmmmm....


Don't worry, fruit loop will be here.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Red Gate said:


> R Truth is in all stars.?!


DLC soon!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dolph let's vickie do all his talking like an awkward teenager with his mother


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's Go Truth!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the truth shall set you free


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Give him a goddamn theme.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Who the hell follows McDonalds on Twitter?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't worry, fruit loop will be here.


Don't you mean Fruity Pebble lol?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Did Lawler just call him John Truth?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if that jacket's thick enough to keep JoMo's shoulders warm... We don't another de-push now do we?! And LOL NICE POP BRO


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Zack Ryder's dad is marking out


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Truth is REALLY over as a heel, huh. I could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao crickets for JOMO.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Don't you mean Fruity Pebble lol?


Doesn't matter, hes a colorful rainbow of suck


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll be using R-Truth's theme for WWE'12!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena vs punk


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Truth works much better without a theme. It helps him seem more over than he actually is, with music the boo's would not be as audible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That hair/glasses tron graphic is the dumbest thing


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Really nice return from injury pop there for John Morrison.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

No pop for Morrison?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

whats going on?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Melina, get that whip off of JoMo and let him get to the ring!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

ryder got him!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wtf is wrong with Borisson.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Coldplay619 said:


> Give him a goddamn theme.


no its good like this. he is against the whole wwe universe, so unlike everyone else, he has no music


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryder's attacked JoMo!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Morrison messing with R-Truth.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

get off the toilet jomo


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

PLEASE BE A BIG RETURN.............


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

zack's dad kidnapped jomo?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Morrison ain't really ready to wrestle. I KNEW it was too soon for his return.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

On the tritan :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

THE TRITON!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

You better be bad


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

THE ZOOKEEPER OF TRITON!!!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh thank God, Morrison has turned invisible


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Ziggler needs to go over at Capitol Punishment. Anybody else think Zack Ryders facing R-Truth


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryder attacked John Morrison!!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Don't you mean Fruity Pebble lol?


Barney, fruit loop, fruity pebble. Whatever. He will be here.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JoMo really needs to work on his comedy timing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'M SCARED OF MYSELF.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, on the....erm...triton.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JoMo playing mind games it seems.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Did he just call the titantron the tritan?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Morrison is shook. LOL.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

THE TRITON LMFAO


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

clearly Jo Mo went to the papers


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm scared of myself!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryder attacked him!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

scared money, don't make no money


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Street fight ^^


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ACT BAD, BE BAD


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Twoof is ready to go kick some ass.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw seems to have lost track of itself.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Morrisson lost his smile.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SHAZAM!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Triton?










That guy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Truth is awesome.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

SHAZAM!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

SHAZAM!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth iz da man


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahahahaha. YOU GOT GOT MORRISON.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Nunzio!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SHAZAM

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ all this.

TRUTH IS THE FUCKING MAN.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG LOOK AT HIS EYES HAHAHA


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Jomo is useless.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LITTLE JIMMY GOT JONNY!

Oh fuck yes what a line.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao fucking epic :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

truth the best thing going in WWE right now

FACT.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh my God, that is awesome


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JIMMY


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Truth is just too much LMAO


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Nunzio!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why is JoMo lying in a pool of piss?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHAZAM


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish R Truth was the broadcaster for my local news station!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Nunzio!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

"You got got!"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is hilarious


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

LITTLE JIMMYS GOT JOHNNY? OH SHIT


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So did JoMo just show up to....show up?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Noooooooo! Rtruth is killing me! Lol


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God damn you, Lil' Jimmy!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

He got got.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*YOU GOT GOT!!!*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

There you go folks. Truth vs. Cena = heat. Truth vs. Jomo = nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Get YO hands off me!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU GAWT GAWT!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

He just killed Morrison.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

YOU GOT GOT!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

IS HE CRYINGGGGG


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I am enjoying this Raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Guess JoMoFoSho isn't showing up at CP after all.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Clearly the first surgery didn't go too well...


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

He's crying??? lol...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you got got!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

He might mess with Morisson but Nunzio ain't taking shit from Truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TAKE THAT LIL JIMMY:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is Morrison crying? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This dude done took the mic with him and is screaming backstage with it. :lmao :lmao :lmao
Lil' Jimmy got Johnny!!!!!!!!!:lmao :lmao :lmao

I NEVER thought I could like R-Truth. You got got! Get yo hands off me! 
Dude is unbelievable. 
TAKE THAT LIL' JIMMY!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TRUTH FUCKING ROCKS!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao morrison's sounds


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Hands on face....another Cody Rhodes?!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

jomo still rehabbing, just showing him to remind everyone he's still there.


lol "take that lil jimmy"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Morrison got GOT. And thats the Truth. Little Jimmy FTW.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao TAKE THAT LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Best segment of the show!!!!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

R-TRUTH OWNS!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hopefully Borrison's going to be out for longer.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Little Guido > Raw


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HIS FACE @ TAKE DAT LIL JIMMEH!:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

take that little jimmy!!! R-Truth is fucking awesome!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHAZAAAM!

:lmao

YOU GOT GOT! DON'T TOUCH THE MAN!

:lmao

"TAKE THAT LITTLE JIMMY"

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JOHN MORRISON JUST GOT SLAPPED THE HELL OUT.

MORRISON IS DOWN. MORRISON IS DOWN. MORRISON IS DOWN.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL Rtruth with the win.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God, I love heel Truth.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"What are you, crazy?" 

Where has that referee been for the last month? SMH


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Morrison started crying. What a bitch...LOL


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was boring as shit.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Morrison is obviously still hurt. This was a good way to re-introduce and keep him on screen.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW, morrison was actually cyring, that's ain't so faceish of him,


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth = BOSS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Take that lil' jimmy! lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit.

Inb4 MORRISON TO WIN THE ROYAL RUMBLE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Truth, again. lol.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL at the crowd with very loud, audible laughs WITH Troof!


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

R Truths lines today <3
Pure gold


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is a fucking great raw who would have though r truth would be so awesome now after being so shit as a face lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would love if Truth just killed John Morrison every week. Best part of Raw tonight.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LIL JIMMEH GOT GOT!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

NUNZIO FUCK YEAH


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, 3 months ago, who'd have thought Truth would be main eventing and Morrison would be getting humbled?

Also, I find it telling that Morrison has been taking comedy/speech classes, came back for Raw before he was cleared to wrestle, but STILL didn't say a word.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nunzio is a bad motherfucker. Calling spots for Divas and the lower guys and then he stands up to R Truth


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look how comedically morrison writhes on the ground

those lessons worth every penny


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> LITTLE JIMMY GOT JONNY!
> 
> Oh fuck yes what a line.


this lol!!1


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Twitter



> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> RYDER OR...


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

lol i was beginning to think john morrison appearing was all a figment of R-Truth's imagination...maybe this still is


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

May be Morrison will get traded to Impact lets hope huh!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That was boring as shit.


U MAD


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

R-Truth is absolutely incredible as a heel. I think I already said that once in this thread, but I thought that I should reiterate it after that segment. I was wondering if Morrison was really ready to be back in the ring at this point, but it's cool that they're still acknowledging the feud. Probably going to see a match between the two at SummerSlam.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why did they take so long to find this R truth?
He is making me crack up on a consistent basis lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth is fucking epic with his face expressions.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

R Truth... he's like Brian Pillman crazy....and ridiculous funny... in a badass way LOL


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Twitter


RYDER OR RIOT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cleavage said:


> U MAD


He must be


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> U MAD


No?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hm maybe the rock has secretly been teaching r-truth some mic skills, beacuse right now r-truth is just golden on the mic


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Any top 25 list that includes Vickie is automatically meaningless.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bring back Johnny Polo!!!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

......good segment.


But isn't it interesting to think that hypothetically if a wrestler really wasnt ready for his match, the WWE production who cue their music wouldnt even be aware of it and would just keep playing the music over and over potentially all night until the wrestler finally appeared?

lol so whose controlling the music, someone in a control booth in India watching the show on a small black and white tv?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nunzio gettin more love than Jhon here lol...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Could this be it!?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm. Top 25 managers. Waters being tested...?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Tag Team Match?
RYDER?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

R-Truth is the new Steiner in promos,Love it!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stone Troll Steve Austin > Ziggler.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bring out Ryder FFS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tokyo4Life said:


> May be Morrison will get traded to Impact lets hope huh!


So Joe can eat him!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why is Vickie out there, I thought Dolph dumped her???


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Former World Champ incoming.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Nunzio?! LOL. Lil Jimmmy got Johnny LOOL. Take that Lil Jimmy! R-Truth is gold.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dolph's ass > Layla's ass. I SAID IT.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ryder has to be his partner


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

A Tag Team match?! Could this mean?!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuck off WWE, you know why this Ziggler montage is playing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

And with this video all memories off dolphs black hair were erased


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I am praying for some "Oh Radio" right now.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Truth is fucking epic with his face expressions.


Agree x1,000,000


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kofi promo last week.
Dolph promo this week.
Nice.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They should make that Ziggler's entrance music


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth needs gold


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

I keep forgetting Ziggler's 30 minute world title reign.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

WHY TROLL US WWE


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Ziggs reminds me of a young Macho.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice Ziggler video package!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

FUCK YOU WWE!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

trolled???? lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the riff in this promo vid.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Should have made Ryder his partner


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Vickie's starting to look hot!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So that's Kofi/Bourne then.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SWAGGER!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thwagga!!!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God damn you Jack Swaaaaggeeeeeeer!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LET DOWN


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

UGH. This guy?


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Give us Ryder!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a feeling they'll change the main event and make it a tag team main event for tonight:

John Cena and the partner of his choice V CM Punk and R Truth.

Cena picks Ryder. Ryder gets the biggest pop of his career and you Ryder sheep will have false hopes of mega push, grandure, and think his career takes off from right then. However it will end up being the pinnacle of his career and Ryder will go back to where it belongs: Working the opening match on Superstars.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Swagger about to job to Bourne.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL I love how they aren't showing that generic look he sported when he returned to RAW :lmao.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't help but think these video package things are Trips doing. Probably trying to remind people that the talent they buried over the years are actually talented lol. First Kofi now Ziggler.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I love this Truth heel character, I was an average fan of his when he was a face, but now it's like where has this guy been hiding


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Bring back Johnny Polo!!!



lol hell yeah!... Raven is too busy making awesome Vlogs on his Youtube account... theraveneffectTV... pure gold, check it out


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Duke Nukem? yea thats sure PG all right


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh gee, a montage for a wrestler before the match. Whoever will win?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol. 2 of the least memorable Word Champions ever team up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

swagger? Here comes Evan Borne?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck off Swagger. Fuck off. fuck off. Fuck off.

Billy Gunn and Kurt Angle. At least Vickie is around.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why the fuck they haven't mixed up Swagger's gimmick yet is beyond me... no one gives a fuck about him.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Wrestle the rainbow!"


WTF....


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mindfuck theme song!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Why is Evan Bourne always looking so happy? Lol


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

No Drew again Damnit!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

And then the 'Little Jimmy' t-shirts becomes the highest selling t-shirts in WWE merchandise history. Lmao


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

...
No ryder -.-


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> They should make that Ziggler's entrance music


btw, I know what it is. It's on APMMusic. Called Fire Head. I actually downloaded it so it may be on youtube already.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"SOS, I hear them, Shelton."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Can't help but think these video package things are Trips doing. Probably trying to remind people that the talent they buried over the years are actually talented lol. First Kofi now Ziggler.


Dont forget Daniel bryan got one too, I wouldn't be surprise if it was HHH behind all this.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Now is the appropriate time for We want Ryder chants crowd...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Vickie's starting to look hot!


Everyone's been saying that for awhile now, and I could never really see it, until tonight.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope they give this match some time...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kofi shouldn't be the U.S. Champ.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

No Mistico/Sin Cara tonight!?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wanna see Nunzio/Chioda at SummerSlam.

Swagger needs to be the U.S. Champ as the All American American. Ziggler should ditch Vickie and get elevated to the main event.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MizFit93 said:


> Why is Evan Bourne always looking so happy? Lol


Maybe because they're finally using him for more than once every 3 months


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Vicky Guerrero = drunk fuck


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> No Sin Cara tonight!?


You missed his move?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> No Sin Cara tonight!?


He wrestle earlier.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> No Sin Cara tonight!?


Somebody wasn't watching earlier. He was in a 6 man tag team.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> No Sin Cara tonight!?


Sin Cara was on earlier in a 6 man tag team.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

MizFit93 said:


> Why is Evan Bourne always looking so happy? Lol


Because with each week passing, he finds more hair growing around his 'special' area. He's a chirpy little Jimmy that one.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Little Jimmy
Jimmy Sister
Jimmy Dad
Jimmy Mum

= WIN!!!!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Still can't believe Swagger and Ziggler are former world champs.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RAW is fundamentally solid tonight but its just not holding my interest at all.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE Fans: WE WANT RYDER

Vince Mcmahon: WELL YOU'RE NOT GONNA GET HIM, DAMMIT!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> He wrestle earlier.


He changed the lights. No wrestle.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

MizFit93 said:


> Why is Evan Bourne always looking so happy? Lol


If I was about to roll around the ring with Dolph Ziggler, I'd be cheerful too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"he should have respected me, back in the day" 
Back in the day?? As in like a month ago?? :lmao
Oooh Cole


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Even Bourne is kick ass!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That was boring as shit.


Okay, we all get it. You're on Pyro/Wrex's side and you still yet hate R-Truth. Jeez.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

So added to the card for tonight is:

Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
Big Show vs Alberto Del Rio
Jack Swagger vs Evan Bourne
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio

??? 

What was the point of that match?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DubC said:


> Dont forget Daniel bryan got one too, I wouldn't be surprise if it was HHH behind all this.


He was behind the Sin Cara and Kharma stuff and has gone on record as saying he believes in the use of building people up etc. Methinks wethinks right lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was quick. Wow.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kofi is cele-selling on the apron.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What did Dolph _do_?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

2 minute match, wtf.

And Kofi's legs?!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SSP.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That is one pretty ass Shooting Star Press!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bourne is da man


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

YES. Masterful booking. Give a guy a great video montage and follow it up with a clean loss to a small time jobber 

Way to build stars WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, Evan Borne got a win.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Raw has been pretty good so far


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess this is Evan's one win a month.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why the fuck does King mention Kelly Kelly every ten minutes?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Guys Choice Awards. What an honor.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> RAW is fundamentally solid tonight but its just not holding my interest at all.


Most Raws are generally like that. 



rcc said:


> Still can't believe Swagger and Ziggler are former world champs.....


Sad isn't it. The World Title has been passed around so much, it'd make a good member of the Diva's Division


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Well, you knew Ziggler wouldn't take the pin after that video package...


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

THE ROWDY 1!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think Kofi legit kicked Swagger in the teeth because his mouth was bleeding at the end of that match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Biggest Ass Kicker Award''

Prestigious stuff there...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Been a great two hours so far, heres hoping the last hour is as good


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kofi's chest is oddly shaped. Haha. It's just really weird.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Miz/Piper/Riley just stopped me from going to bed.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I NEED THIS DVD!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE'S GOT EM IN THE RACK!

Epic.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to admit the Capitol Punishment card is looking solid. Both IC title and US titles are being defended.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That DVD looks good.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WCW DVD, hmm, interesting.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Piper's pit 20 mins, Divas 5 mins, Cena-Punk 20 mins??? (featuring Truth)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have long thought Swagger and Ziggler should form a team entitled Swiggler or Swaggler.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

SpazzWagon said:


> I have to admit the Capitol Punishment card is looking solid. Both IC title and US titles are being defended.


Well I'll be damned.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Why the fuck does King mention Kelly Kelly every ten minutes?


ikr, she's young enough to be his granddaughter. "PUPPIES" was fun 10 years ago, now he sounds like a fucking creeper.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I got my copy of the Nitro DVD today. Discs 1 and 2 are good. Disc 3 is all from the Fingerpoke to the final Nitro aka PURE BULLSHIT. A goldmine for Maffew really.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Was going to go to bed because I just cba to for Cena but I have to stay up for Pipers Pit!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> No Mistico/Sin Cara tonight!?


He already wrestled in a six-man tag match earlier tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> ikr, she's young enough to be his granddaughter. "PUPPIES" was fun 10 years ago, now he sounds like a fucking creeper.


Wait Puppies was fun?! And Lawler has always sounded like a creeper


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Piper's pit 20 mins, Divas 5 mins, Cena-Punk 20 mins??? (featuring Truth)


When I went to a SD! taping at the Nassau Coliseum they didn't bother us with no Diva matches or segments. They also didn't show the Cryme Time segment they showed on tv. New York doesn't have time for your bs.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

if ryder does have a short match,,who will he wrestle???
i really don't think they will use him tonight,,,missed his chance by a week


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Slam of the Week & WWE Rewind all in 1 Night ? And there both from Segments Weeks back


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-ri 3:16


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

why are they advertising GTX in a tiny window with zero audio?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> if ryder does have a short match,,who will he wrestle???
> i really don't think they will use him tonight,,,missed his chance by a week


He wrestle on Superstar, that is good enough.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> ikr, she's young enough to be his granddaughter. "PUPPIES" was fun 10 years ago, now he sounds like a fucking creeper.


Hes just practicing for the new video game saying the same thing over and over again!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Wait Puppies was fun?! And Lawler has always sounded like a creeper


Damn good points right dere.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rowdy Roddy Piper!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

mark


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will always mark for Piper.

Always.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I NEED THIS DVD!!!!





KnowYourRole said:


> That DVD looks good.





Omega_VIK said:


> WCW DVD, hmm, interesting.


You can download it of Megaupload here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/home-videos/556143-wwe-very-best-wcw-nitro-dvdrip-x264-rudos.html


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Legend!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pipper! Sup!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOT ROD!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HOT ROD! SPIT IN THE WIND AND DUCK! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Piper!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's Rodney the Piper!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rowwy
rarry
pipe-her

god this guy sucks


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

this is funny.............I was just watching They Live yesterday - what are the odds?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Roddy's looking good.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tumbleweed pop for Piper, wtf?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> I hope they give this match some time...


They did. A whole two minutes. fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Controversy, controversy, controversy''

Shut up, it's just fun.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He looks amazing!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PIPER!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

piper got a tan


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CrotchChop said:


> this is funny.............I was just watching They Live yesterday - what are the odds?


God damn I love that movie.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

all in all... said:


> rowwy
> rarry
> pipe-her
> 
> god this guy sucks


TNA much?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Rowdy hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

God Roddy's looking good tonight.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What the fuck kind of reaction was that?! LI, you were doing so well.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry gaiz ~ no ryder ~ lulz


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty sure the kids dont have a clue who this guy is. Lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ugh Miz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz, what a joke of a man


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just watched the Hate Me Now video again a little bit ago. Fucking amazing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> piper got a tan


And a bad dye job.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

And that's the truth, Miz!


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

1 Hour left on RAW, Nothing BIG has happend. Was Three hours really needed?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> TNA much?


i dont follow...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Roddy looks 16 and 60 at once_


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz is getting to have a lot of fun with some great guys tonight.




That sounded weirder than I anticipated.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz got some great shots in at the Hot Rod.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The dude who got the Ryder or Riot sign perfectly on camera should be Broski of the Week


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats all Miz needed to say to win this arguement.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THEY LIVE WAS PHENOMENAL CAMP! SHUT YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Melike this.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Of course they do hes on the video games


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I actually liked They Live.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Miz showing up the legends tonight. Think he needs a win at Capitol Punishment to continue the A-Ri feud.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, WWE end card.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Piper looks exactly the same he did in like the mid 90s....


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Piper looks like he can still kick some ass!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-ri 3:16


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Piper is so tan that Riley may get confused and attack him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Say it to my face, lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SAY IT TO MY FAAAAACE


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Austin and now Piper hyping up Alex Riley. Interesting.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Riley's theme

Riley getting chants


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alex Riley chants!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

D17 said:


> Piper looks exactly the same he did in like the mid 90s....


he is literally spackled with makeup


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley Chants


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am loving A-Ry and his theme..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy crap.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Riley needs to ditch the suits. They don't suit him anymore.

Nice chants though .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what are they saying?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This says a lot about how much heat Miz gets. He made Riley a star.

:lmao Saw a lot of Ryder shirts.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont know how they do it, but the wwe always get the theme songs to fit the superstar perfectly.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's go Riley.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Insulting They Live should be punishable by death.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Piper is so tan that Riley may get confused and attack him.


Nah, he called Mr. T a ************. They're cool.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-ri chants :lmao


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

If Piper puts on his They Live sunglasses he'll find that The Miz is actually a giant, walking cock.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How the fuck did Riley get over so fast? Oh yeah cuz he's trashing someone _nobody_ likes.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Huge pop for Riley


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so it's A-ry officially to WWE,,surely a-ri is better?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

A-RY is over!?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit, Riley is OVER.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Riley chants!!! i love you Riley!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else hear "Alex Riley" change into "We want Ryder" there at the end? 

lol......*sigh*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

He calls him a friend, then next sentence says he wasn't a friend :lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Weird hearing Riley chants_


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Got to love the Long Island crowd...ALEX RILEY, ALEX RILEY!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cowboy Bob Orton, epic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pipper is the man


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Piper is crazy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the Piper


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO, Roddy's insane! And I mean that in every good way.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

How the hell is Riley so over??????


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

iStandAlone said:


> Piper looks like he can still kick some ass!


He will kick assss!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the crowd is awful right now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Piper is always the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Why isn't Raw just 2 hours of Piper every week?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm bored with this already...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Who is more batshit crazy tonight? Piper or R-Truth?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Anyone else hear "Alex Riley" change into "We want Ryder" there at the end?
> 
> lol......*sigh*


i just heard it :lmao


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

wait did I hear a muddled reference to Mean Gene and King Kong Bundy?????????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is weak.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> How the hell is Riley so over??????


It's simple. Theme music.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, really is over! XD


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Riley for mr. mitb


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Riley, what have you done to done Roddy?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Piper and Riley tag champs lets do it!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why do they always say "my own money"? when doing shit like this.

Where the fuck else would you get the money?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz destroying Piper would be fantastic. Doubt they'll let it happen though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Piper is looking pretty hot roddish out there. If Miz had a problem with Lawler, why not Piper?

Take the bet!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alex put Piper in a tough spot lol!


----------



## Ask Him! (May 12, 2011)

Piper and R-truth should tag team. Name it Crazy Train


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

piper is killing the crowd


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I'm starting to think this "We Want Ryder" thing is all in your heads.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That intensity and spontaneity on the mic, no one really has that today........outside of Troof. Haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pipper > all


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"He was my friend. But let's be honest, he was never my friend." - Alex Riley

God Riley sucks.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

HELL YEYESHANDIDANKDKIDKAKN!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

pls tell me piper is not fighting tonigh? come on riley.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Piper looking up saying, "God?"


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Is Stone Cold even there_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Product placement.... from Austin....


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Austin is hilarious tonight. Money talks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Miz to get screwed here then. Only question is whether he loses at CP or goes over?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Does Miz ever feud with anyone under the age of 90?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Piper's appearance fee is covered then...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't get this practice lately of stacking everything against the heel. It doesn't work to me.

I'll place 5000$ that says Piper wrestles in a t-shirt.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, Im finding it tough to choose between Riley and Miz :/


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness, Alicia Fox wants to be Rihanna sooooooooooo badly! :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*WBE* = World Betting Entertainment


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Alicia Fox looks like Rihanna in those bullying commercials


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

lol @ the belle twins saying no one likes a bully.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Piper is off. Miz carried that segment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is Mickie James' theme song advertising Duke?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Product placement.... from Austin....


Well WWE did get a beer sponsor lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig said:


> Insulting They Live should be punishable by death.


Pretty much, let's torch the motherfucker


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Piper is fired up!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Honestly has no interest in Miz vs a 60 year old


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The Bellas HATE bullies



That's why they called Karma fat and ugly, and made fun of her for being pregnant...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

sigh...legend vs miz again


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I love good old Roddy.............but its 2011 dude, I really don't need to see him in any matches.


I hope this isn't Bret vs Vince at Wrestlemania all over again.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Piper can work. He still looked good on the PWG show he was on in January.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet that even though Piper is old he's still better than the Miz in the ring.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Alicia Fox was looking just like Rihanna.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Riley is the referee...hm, wonder if this is going to end like the other two special referee matches we've had for the past two weeks in a row.

How original, creative.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Piper can work. He still looked good on the PWG show he was on in January.


I have the DVD of that show. I think you're overselling Piper's abilities at this point.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Piper wearing trunks?!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope this ends quickly


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I don't get this practice lately of stacking everything against the heel. It doesn't work to me.
> 
> I'll place 5000$ that says Piper wrestles in a t-shirt.


Someone owes me cash.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

so..............how is that Allstar game? Anyone have it and play it regularly? I was going to buy it but never got around to it.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Anonymous GM to interfere and make Miz win.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

We not going to get a Cena promo?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Miz jobbing to another 90 year old.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz jobbing to Piper = BUYS BUYS BUYS


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz berried.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Piper wins.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol look how pissed miz is


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Face execution or play WWE Allstars.............hhhhhhhmmmmmm that would be a very hard decision.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz is getting the Sheamus push.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, they'r really pushing this guy? fpalm


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Piper is $5000 richer


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Piper just beat Miz....I Like It


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... I thought that would be a bury, but that was booked well for a short fun little segment. Wonder if they are building Miz to snap though...


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

So this is how they build Miz going into the PPV match?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Ugh. Well, hopefully this means The Miz will go over at CP.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, Piper won his bet.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no way Miz loses at CP. Haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the Miz's stellar after-title push continues.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

riley counts like a mofo


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. G said:


> So this is how they build Miz going into the PPV match?


It wasn't a clean loss. Chill.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Riley getting put over big time tonight by Austin/Piper while Miz holds his own on the mic, well, moreso with Piper but whatever lol.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Miz to TNA rumors starting yet?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

No Ryder? Bullshit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ROWDY RODDY ROLLUP! HOT ROD!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Roddy actually looked to be in decent shape. Better than he did in the handicap match with Jericho a couple of years ago.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice worried facial expression from Alex and Miz doing his pissed off look. Ashame their match up is going to happen on a ppv no one is going to buy.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I woulda lol'd so hard if Riley forgot to count the pin after he assaulted Miz.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr. G said:


> So this is how they build Miz going into the PPV match?


He is going to win at the PPV.....


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I really hope the match between miz and ari is just a complete ass kicking of each other with miz barely getting the victory. Book them both strong, but give Miz the win.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Roddy Piper, Stone Cold and CM Punk are in the same building and the WWE haven't done anything with that yet? What bollocks.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Riley/Miz at CP is going to be disastrously bad. Miz can't carry that talentless hack to a good match.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

When was the last time Jawn Ceeena didn't make an appearance until seemingly the match that closes the show???


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> You know... I thought that would be a bury, but that was booked well for a short fun little segment. Wonder if they are building Miz to snap though...


exactly, it isnt about piper winning...its about getting a little more heat between miz and riley, and at the same time working it into this whole allstars promotion.

but of course, a loss, even if you are screwed = buried


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

No fucking Ryder YET?


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

Last time we had Cena vs Punk as the main event of raw the nexus started up. Wonder if we will get a tough enough faction started this time!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish there was a countdown for Alex Riley's insane push to end and he becomes a nobody again.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

D17 said:


> When was the last time Jawn Ceeena didn't make an appearance until seemingly the match that closes the show???


Lazy git, that Cena.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"Brutal."- Michael Cole

Straight shoot there from him over how bad that segment was.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm just saying, it seems like everyone is doing their part to bury the Miz. He may win at CP, but is that really enough after weeks of burial, not just to Riley, but everyone he's had contact with. They might as well have Riley go over, just to build a new guy with potential.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ryder up next?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR DIE!


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyway Punk/Cena turns into Punk and Mason vs. Cena and Ryder?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I wish there was a countdown for Alex Riley's insane push to end and he becomes a nobody again.


It think it'll stop after he's done feuding with the Miz. Or his next DUI, whatever comes first.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stale said:


> Last time we had Cena vs Punk as the main event of raw the nexus started up. Wonder if we will get a tough enough faction started this time!


Woah! Has it been exactly a year since the Nexus debut?? Or will that be next week?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

any chance of a silent rage appearence tonight?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Must be testing the waters to see if Raw can do well without Cena... usually he has had two segments by now: long beginning promo and a backstage segment. THen a match. I approve though... the show just feels more fresh and exciting without him all over the place.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What are they doing to Miz? Like him or not, WWE constantly dropping the ball like this is why they are where they are right now - the Cena and Orton show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

In England it's currently Austin O' Clock


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish he did a Death Valley Driver with theatrics and called it the Drunk Driver.

:/


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There's no way they can have a 3 hour Raw in LI and not feature Zack Ryder somewhere. That blows my mind.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Poor Miz.

Get's destroyed by the Austin, and I mean destroyed on the mic.

And gets beat, by a 60 year old.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stale said:


> Last time we had Cena vs Punk as the main event of raw the nexus started up. Wonder if we will get a tough enough faction started this time!


No, we've had this main event like three times already this year.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

D17 said:


> When was the last time Jawn Ceeena didn't make an appearance until seemingly the match that closes the show???


Maybe the local laundry dry cleaners are running late on drying his superman cape in time for RAW.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Woah! Has it been exactly a year since the Nexus debut?? Or will that be next week?


It was on June 7th of last year. I know this because that's my birthday.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, Ryder was on Superstars. It'll still be a crime if he doesn't show up, but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just realised, we've yet to see Andy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse > these three


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

whats with wwe and these game shows for people in their 60s+


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> I wish he did a Death Valley Driver with theatrics and called it the Drunk Driver.
> 
> :/


I legitimately laughed out loud. :lmao


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Woah! Has it been exactly a year since the Nexus debut?? Or will that be next week?


a year and 6 days was the nexus debut


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, it's jarring to see just how fugly the bellas are next to kelly kelly LOL


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

mmmm, bellas


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY ARE THERE SO MANY BELLAS?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Shut up Lawler!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse :markout:


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

what

the 

fuck


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Get this shit off my television.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Price is right is more important than Ryder. lol 
But Kelly Kelly is pretty hot.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

King & Booker just Splooged


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

7 on 7 Divas match??!! Oh, gimme a break!


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Of course the hooker twins would know a thing or two about prices being right.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah... lets put on the divas... that almost no one wants to see in the ring and leave Ryder off the show so far...............................


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All these women and I bet this match only lasts 3 min. or less.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck was that, Beth?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

7 on 7? blimey


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

7 on 7 Divas tag match?

The horror....

*THE HORROR! FACK!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It was on June 7th of last year. I know this because that's my birthday.


Nice! So I guess last week then. 
And Happy belated Birthday, Haha. I turn 21 next Monday, June bdays are the best.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bruce Forsyth is so much better.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is alot of vaginas


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

7 ON 7 DIVAAAA MATCH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think bookah has a hard on


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time for Diva orgy match.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Rihanna joined WWE?


Seriously, though...I don't know who half these chicks are.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wtf is this! We are gonna get Ryder or Riot chants during this match!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alicia fox with her bad wig. i cant..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Booker havong a orgasm for Rosa...


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd let the Glamazon have her way with me.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Who the hell is the lady with the mohawk thing?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

AJ!!!! AJ ON RAW!!!!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

kelly + ryder mixed tag team match = win


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Just realised, we've yet to see Andy.


It's better he not come out. Crowd is kinda dead.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Vince saying "just throw all the divas out the at one time."


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Diva clusterfuck match. Watch this end in like 2 minutes.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

To be honest, I am now just waiting for Ryder. If he has his bit I'd go.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They make the opposing team wear the same colours to avoid mix up.

WWE is sexist.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. G said:


> I'm just saying, it seems like everyone is doing their part to bury the Miz. He may win at CP, but is that really enough after weeks of burial, not just to Riley, but everyone he's had contact with. They might as well have Riley go over, just to build a new guy with potential.


in his prime, how often did macho man 'win' feuds? he lost to steamboat, he lost to hogan, he lost to warrior, he lost to honky tonkman ffs, he lost to dusty rhodes...on and on... and he often looked what many today would call weak. rollup wins, holding th tights, foreign objects...needed to cheat to be george the animal steele...often looked a complete chicken shit as well. he won a few titles here and there...but again often not in a very convincing manner.

yet he is a legend of the wrestling world.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

14 divas.... <5 minute match


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i miss layla 

wonder what team she would have been on? face or heel?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The lack of "We Want Ryder" chant is really annoying me.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> All these women and I bet this match only lasts 3 min. or less.


We can only hope


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Clusterfuck time!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

That's one big Divas tag match!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kelly and Rosa in the ring. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

DubC said:


> that is alot of vaginas


This ^


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I want a Stinkface from Kelly.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Nice! So I guess last week then.
> And Happy belated Birthday, Haha. I turn 21 next Monday, June bdays are the best.


I turned 28. I'm like an old man around these parts!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"There was a time Cole didn't like diva matches at all"
Yeah, it was just a month ago, when you guys were in a feud.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So much pussy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orgy Time


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

What...I don't even


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Zack Ryder > Maryse > the rest of these bitches


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Did Book actually ask what the Stinkface is called? He was given the best ever years ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is she screaming for? The hell.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Natalya didn't even take off her jacket.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

2 1/2 hours in, and no Cunt fuck, yabadaba bitch, Cock Cena. And notice how awesome the show has been without him to bring it in the shitter? Hopefully he stays off until his match at the end. That way I can just turn the show off, but still have had a full nights RAW without him. 

R-Truth has been on fire, and tonight has been no different. He should really win the belt Sunday. Austin is Austin and is always on top of his game. Then the stuff with Miz/A-Ry/Piper has just been great. A+ show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Pointless Diva match,so many wasted Vagina.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

booker cant control himself


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Match of the year right dere.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> The lack of "We Want Ryder" chant is really annoying me.


Not the actual lack of Ryder himself lol?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I get to see Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox "wrestling". Why do you hate me God?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

They brought everyone out there for THAT?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> 14 divas.... <5 minute match


It wasn't even fucking 5 minutes. The fuck is the point of this shit?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I could really do without Kelly Kelly's screaming.

Are all these divas really happy about this?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

why....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Who told Eve she was allowed to grab a mic?

:lmao CLOSE YOUR EYES


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

i knew this match would be short as hell


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh God


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh just get out the ring and piss off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

da fuck is this shit


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

If AJ was wearing pink she would look similar to pink, female ranger from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers??


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the fuck is this bullshit?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No, no, no, no, no, no. Cringe.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AJ is so awkward and out of place, I love her


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time to change the channel


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

STINKFACE!

Booker T: What is that called?

You ought know Book! It forced you to throw up on Cole back in 2002.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Who fucking cares?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh god what is this


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

At the end of Punk/Cena, Stone Cold is going to walk out with a Tough Enough armband. Slowly but surely, the entire Tough Enough roster will surround the ring. They will then proceed to demolish both Cena and Punk. Add Lawler while we're at it. They destroy the entire set up too. Matt takes a shit on Justin Roberts. With everyone in the middle, Stone Cold says that this is the Texas, and if you're not Texas, you're against us. Boom, storyline.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh God help us...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> 14 divas.... <5 minute match


Told ya....it's on mute now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Oh my god...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What in the entire *FUCK?!?*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole. :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is this???


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd absofuckinglutely DEAD


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

who's the broad in the lime green... mmmMMMmmm good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell is this?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Slutketts!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

all in all... said:


> in his prime, how often did macho man 'win' feuds? he lost to steamboat, he lost to hogan, he lost to warrior, he lost to honky tonkman ffs, he lost to dusty rhodes...on and on... and he often looked what many today would call weak. rollup wins, holding th tights, foreign objects...needed to cheat to be george the animal steele...often looked a complete chicken shit as well. he won a few titles here and there...but again often not in a very convincing manner.
> 
> yet he is a legend of the wrestling world.


Fair point, I gotta admit. Sometimes I'm a prisoner of the moment. LOL


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

kharma pls come back pls!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So much camel toe!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Cole.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That was the worst thing ever_


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

D17 said:


> If AJ was wearing pink she would look similar to pink, female ranger from Mighty Morphin Power Rangers??


Aaand here we have the most offensive post of the night.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT!??!?!?!?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

RETRO NIGHT!

x


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Was Expecting Broskis on Broadway then :| Silly me


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

What am I watching?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What the hell was that?!


Might well have had a battle royal, would have been some bit interesting.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I turned 28. I'm like an old man around these parts!


Hardly. I'll be 36 in less than 2 months.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WTF? GOD HELP US ALL :gun: DIVA'S


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the idea that Broadway somehow took that as a compliment?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Only way that would have been remotely entertaining was if they were doing that in tiny thongs.....which they would have been if this was the attitude era.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I still mark at the slap Vince gave Andy last week.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can forgive the crowd for not chanting... I was struck dumb at that awful shit...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just kill me now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao :lmao @ Andy's shitty ass awkward fish flop selling.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL. They don't give a fuck about the Diva's division without Kong. Disgusting. Kelly Kelly FUCKING SUCKS!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SPLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YES, YES


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

PUNK.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes finally punk and austin


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yessss!!!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Wasnt Andy supposed to be straight edge??


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is big andy...won tough enough.. 


LOL


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Austin & Punk!!

FTW!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Austin & Punk


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

About fucking time.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

You people got your wish lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Punk knows he wants a beer...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk! Austin/Punk!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

shit just got real


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

What's up,Punk


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk and Austin!!!

I'm marking out, bro!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy looks good. Just dont fucking talk.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

IWC will explode!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

YES

Punk and Austin


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> AJ is so awkward and out of place, I love her


Agreed. AJ's awesomeness did not fit in with the rest.



AZwrestle said:


> At the end of Punk/Cena, Stone Cold is going to walk out with a Tough Enough armband. Slowly but surely, the entire Tough Enough roster will surround the ring. They will then proceed to demolish both Cena and Punk. Add Lawler while we're at it. They destroy the entire set up too. Matt takes a shit on Justin Roberts. With everyone in the middle, Stone Cold says that this is the Texas, and if you're not Texas, you're against us. Boom, storyline.


:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Austin and CM HEEL at LONG LAST!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This Punk/Austin segment is gold.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS is TOO awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I can whip your ass backwards XD!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

You want a beer?
What?
A shot of whiskey?
What?

I came to give you a breathalyzer Steve. Can you do the alphabet backwards? I can whip your ass backwards! 

LOL! Priceless.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

IWC wet dream has com true


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CM PUNK OWNS


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk&Austin!!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"I can whip your ass backwards!"

:lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 CMPunk vs. Austin please.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He's having a hard time not smiling like the marking fan he is right now... LOVE IT!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I can whip your ass backwards''

That was a brilliant line.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

that was cool


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I can whip your ass backwards. Austin killing all the second-grade promos tonight with pure charisma.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE DEF COMEDY JAM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk's WWE Bucket list is now complete.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That could be SO GOOD.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was fucking amazing.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Austin's acting at the end reminded me of Clint Eastwood somehow?!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fess up. How many of you fanboys spent that entire segment jerking off?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk looked like an amateur in that segment...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuck yea. GOLDEN Television right there. 


Something thats going to change the course of the WWE forever??? John Cena buries CM Punk for a record thousandth time? Hell yea.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk should've taken him out.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"I can whip your ass backwards." That was brilliant, the rest of the promo, shite.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

oh punk/austin could be so good


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

What?!?!?! hahaha

I came


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so happy for Punk. I know he wanted this.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Pure gold for me!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Gold.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck yea Punk and Stone Cold....

Still disappointed that we get no Ryder today I guess. Maybe he'll turn up in the aftershow match.



cindel25 said:


> kharma pls come back pls!


Damn, I just figured it out. With Kharma's unexpected 9 month vacation, it seems that the WWE doesn't even know what the fuck to do with the Divas anymore. Like at this point it seems like they're just letting little 1st graders come up with what the Divas should do.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Please, please, please, give Punk a new contract for 10 years!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well that was awesome. Add me to the Austin/Punk bandwagon lol.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

That Snickers commercial with Joe Pesci was really funny.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

"I can whip your ass backwards"

Austin is FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Andy looks good. Just dont fucking talk.


The silent ones are always the ones that shoot up the work place


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Fess up. How many of you fanboys spent that entire segment jerking off?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cameras cut to commercial:

CM Punk: Gimme some dam beer Steve!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Austin should've made fun of Punk's hair in this picture...


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh it's Alicia Fox on the adverts again...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

austin seems genuinely pissed at a person who wont drink


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Best backstage RAW segment since those Rock/Hurricane deals back in 2003.

Austin/Punk = Pure Gold. Take notes, Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wat is austin announcing? O_O
I have something in my head, but dont want to get my hopes up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The segment was lackluster, though. Surprisingly.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

these dominos pizza commercials are getting annoying


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

lic05 said:


> Just kill me now.


Spoony ftw.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Transformers: Daphne of Moon looks so bad.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Austin owned again, but Punk did hold his own by getting even Austin to admit that the What chants are annoying LOL


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


>


I figured there'd be blisters on that.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad Austin was "punished" last week into serving as GM this week.

Hopefully they can punish him more often.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

The IWC just jizzed their pants!

Now if you can excuse me, I need to go change...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

9 lives of chloe king who cares


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Austin is killing it with the promos today! Epic!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DubC said:


> The silent ones are always the ones that shoot up the work place


You know it. I shudder to think what would have happened if he didn't win.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I bet Pyro enjoyed that little segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the fuck is with Austin's crazy ass eyes tonight? :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Fess up. How many of you fanboys spent that entire segment jerking off?


does a finger in the ass count?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

all in all... said:


> does a finger in the ass count?


Only if it's up to the knuckle.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 14, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Riley is the referee...hm, wonder if this is going to end like the other two special referee matches we've had for the past two weeks in a row.
> 
> How original, creative.



CM Punk bout to get that ass beat


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Austin to face Punk at Wrestlemania 28? PLEASE GOD PLEASE!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Austin-"you come to me with this What crap",Punk-"it's annoying isn't it?",Austin-"it is annoying".....Crowd goes quiet!lol

I hope people get the message that even Austin thinks it's f'n annoying&crap!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If only WWE Raw was like this every week.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I love how Austin says Punk, like Dirty Harry would.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The sheriff is here.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What in the world at this raw.. All of the matches could have been better so far. You had a Ziggler promo air and his match sucked, plus he lost. Miz was made to look like a buffoon again. Twice tonight in fact. What's the point in having a one sided feud? It's as if the creative team forgot about the importance of heels.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Austin made this raw.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit....Austin is going to kill someone


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He actually does sound rather pished.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The segment was lackluster, though. Surprisingly.


fpalm 

That was great.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Y2J sign sighting!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love Cole's "o no"


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you guys see the Y2j sign LOL "Y2j where are you ask em?"


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This crowd absolutely sucks!

And why does Austin seem....different?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

GET RID OF THE GM AUSTIN, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Austin.

Raise Hell. Leave.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone Cold stunners the GM laptop!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Cole.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

austin seems a bit smashed


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Could've been better and longer. It was a funny promo, especially on Austin's part, but with the people involved it should've been much greater.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

FINALLY HE/SHE IS REVEALED.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> fpalm
> 
> That was great.


That's nice. I still thought it was lackluster. Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

In his "absence"? Did the GM not chime in already?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Stone Cold was sounding like he was drunk off his ass!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy fuck?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

ANOTHER 3 HOUR RAW


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Is he drunk?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuckin 3 hour raws


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So no Ryder on Raw? Tragic


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

PG has ruined Austin


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I AM DISAPPOINT.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Theproof said:


> This crowd absolutely sucks!
> 
> *And why does Austin seem....different*?


It's the trainers. They look wierd with his jeans and .... Austin.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

last year's viewers choice was awful.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE Cyber Monday. SMH


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, nothing has changed on the computer.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cyber Sunday!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That you pushing that button!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lol wtf?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Did Tough Enough end earlier than planned?

I'm assuming all these 3-hour Raws are spillovers from Tough Enough's empty timeslot


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that you pushing that button? LOL


----------



## Ask Him! (May 12, 2011)

So we are all voting for a Ryder match right?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Another 3 hour show next week? 

They're trying to get Cole killed.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Another 3-hour show here in Baltimore next Monday! I was wondering how they were going to explain two 3-hour shows in a row.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

XD


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

bring out JR!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The GM broke.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That pointless Diva segment should have been Ryder's time. WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU CRAM 14 MEMBERS OF YOUR ROSTER INTO A 3 MINUTE SEGMENT AND HAVE THEM DO NOTHING BUT A FUCKING CAN-CAN?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ok guys 

nows our chance

start tweeting @wwe now


kelly kelly vs maryse in an anal dildo gauntlet

POWER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Austin looks amazing. He hasn't aged.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Austin is drunk as fuck


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It chimes and chimes and the text never changes on the screen. Way to go production!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Gimme a god damn beer



W00t


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright that was funny lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AUSTIN IS GOD!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

I can see the paper lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Anonymous One. Haha.


Another 3 hour show??
One of those stupid People's Choice type ones? Ugh......Dance-off coming in.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

hahah! Austin owning the GM computer.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol he ran over it


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ryder for every match next week?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

The raw GM is a bit of a asshole.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn, that drunk fucker can maneuver that thing perfectly.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

What the hell.. That poor laptop. You know WWE, it costs over hundreds of dollars for a laptop. Those dollars could go to a charity.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good ol' Stone Cold


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE is seriously blacking out because of a middle finger? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Thats Stone Cold Steve Austin RIGHT THERE"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drunk like a motherfucker. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Did Tough Enough end earlier than planned?
> 
> I'm assuming all these 3-hour Raws are spillovers from Tough Enough's empty timeslot


Nope, all the Tough Enough episodes aired. It's just something to do during the summer.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

See Riley? that's how you drink and drive!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Austin fucking with the censors!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Blacking out a middle finger...wow. :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

God dammit. Everytime WWE takes a single step they take 5 back. Cutting out because of a middle finger ffs


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In his "absence"? Did the GM not chime in already?


That made no sense LoL. The GM also said he would be back next week. Did he go somewhere? Seems to me the GM was still giving orders tonight.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Did they just mute Austin's finger?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Austin is drunk as fuck


That's what I've been thinking since he started talking on the mic. :lmao
Dude was slurring like crazy. Haha.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Stone cold should be the peoples champ, because he shows up 100x more then the rock does to raw


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there any reason why Stone Cold can't be the permanent Raw GM?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Worst. Segue. Ever.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooo - please no more Obama stuff

nooooooooooooooo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Motherfucker is wasted :lmao

Oh fuck not this mess.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh nooo, not more of this Capitol Punishment Obama BS


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

GOD NO


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL @ WWE trying to blank out the screen to censor Austin. 

Austin rules.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

UUGGGGGH.

Why... Why more of these damn dreams?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

These commercials are awful


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

axin all da questions


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

why would they blockout the middle finger?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If viewer's choice isn't Zack Ryder winning everything, it's pre-planned.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha. Christian.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truths dream > this one


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone should just bring out the Weiner photos and fuck with the censors for an entire segment. Its getting outrageous. PG is one thing but WWE takes it to a whole new level. Disney is more adult oriented than this shit.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> What the hell.. That poor laptop. You know WWE, it costs over hundreds of dollars for a laptop. Those dollars could go to a charity.


Charity for me,i want a laptop like that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Cody's still with that stupid gimmick?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

hahahah sheamus


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheamus!!!!! lmaooooo


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL. Sheamus.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

omg, lol @ Sheamus.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> WWE is seriously blacking out because of a middle finger? Are you kidding me?


I know it's fucking PATHETIC!


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a question for ya fella lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was that a small Sheamus pop?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I will be glad when Capital Punishment is over. That way we don't have to see these idiotic ads anymore!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

rofl sheamus


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheamus is fucking hilarious oh my god!!! 

"Mr President, I've got a question for y' fella!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Blacking out a middle finger...wow. :lmao


I was wondering why that was happening, goodness.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

lol Sheamus is in his pants


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian and Sheamus steal the pre-tape.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr President FELLA! EPIC :lmao lol.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MINI DELIRIOUS??????????????


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"From the great city of Cleveland!"


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

They somehow made these Obama promos even stupider.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this segement is so dumb, but why am i laughing


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, @ Khali


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Well that was....interesting.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sheamus made me lol so hard


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Give me more Sheamus acting in skits! That pale mutherfucker can do it ALL!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was awful!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Made for Republicans done for Republicans..


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

I wasn't expecting it, but I admit I laughed @ Khali being a retard.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love Sheamus.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was terrible


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Sheamus is fucking hilarious oh my god!!!
> 
> "Mr President, I've got a question for y' fella!"


That was funny.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that certainty wasn't funny at all.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually lol'd. That one was gold.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?!*


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol at Sheamus.

And be prepared, this crowd's going to boo Cena like there's no tomorrow against Punk (after a segment with Austin too).


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

20 minutes left.

They got something big to close out the show. Perhaps Raw will be Foley-rific.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cleveland of all places, why is that so funny to me?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Zack Ryder to main event against the winner of Punk/Cena. I CALLED IT!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

what agreat raw tonight and no cena has made it 100 times better anyone thinking one of the best raws of the year


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Another dumb CP promo, but Sheamus's bit was pretty funny!! I'm starting to like him, and I heard the pop he got when he appeared. I smell a face turn.

It looks like they're trying to their best to pump up SD as much as possible, since their roster's the thinnest!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess wwe knows these are bad..........it's sort of like an Ed wood thing or something I think. Purposely bad.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol sheamus


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They blacked out Austin doing a middle finger, fuck sake, WWE.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Any guesses on what Punks "something that will change the course of WWE forever" is? 

I guess nothing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Seamus owns lol. He's going to be great when they turn him face imo. If they don't fuck it up as usual of course.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Fess up. How many of you fanboys spent that entire segment jerking off?


I tried, but was so excited that I got my cock caught in my zipper.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> If viewer's choice isn't Zack Ryder winning everything, it's pre-planned.


Ryder won his poll last year, I think it was to be Miz's partner and it was between him, Ziggler, and I think Drew McIntyre. Idk but if Ryder is in any of the polls this year he'll win in a landslide if you ask me.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

The promos usually suck but Sheamus really made that ad worth it, using legitimate comedy that just makes sense.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

What are the odds of CM PUnk living up to his statement that tonight he will change the landscape of the wwe?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wwe hates us. no ryder


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Sheamus was funny but bringing up that birther bullshit during Raw was fucking stupid. Keep politics out of my wrestling Vince, please and thanks.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well this has been a FANTASTIC RAW. Austin has just been phenomenal. He should be around every week. I loved R-Truth, and I'm loving seeing A-Ry get a great push with Miz and Piper. Then you had that Austin/Punk segment and I also got into the Orton/Christian stuff. What a great show. I'm so glad Cunt Cena wasn't around to ruin any of it. But now that he's up next, I'm turning the show off before it gets ruined for me. Do this every week please, WWE. Just keep Cena until the end so I can turn him off but enjoy the rest of the show.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

160 mins in and this is the best Raw in a LONG time. 

Needless to say John Cena has yet to appear.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

when they first started those cp obama package vidoes, i thought it was stupid but ever since they started adding actual wwe superstars, its actually pretty entertaining, i found r-ruth's to be the best by far though


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Any guesses on what Punks "something that will change the course of WWE forever" is?
> 
> I guess nothing.


Foley comes out in a Cactus Jack/Nexus t shirt!


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Any guesses on what Punks "something that will change the course of WWE forever" is?
> 
> I guess nothing.



IF anything, my guess would be a new member of Nexus. What about that Luke guy? Probably no way he goes from TE straight to RAW though...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

So Ryder faced Primo on Superstars, right? Does that mean he worked as a face?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Daesim said:


> Sheamus was funny but bringing up that birther bullshit during Raw was fucking stupid. Keep politics out of my wrestling Vince, please ad thanks.


Try getting a sense of humor, ya dumb sonofabitch.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Been a pretty good Raw tonight.

They'll have something big to close the show. They just gotta. There is 20 minutes left, and that's not even counting the 10 minute over-run.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I was wondering why that was happening, goodness.


Lol, so was I.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

nWo4life33 said:


> What are the odds of CM PUnk living up to his statement that tonight he will change the landscape of the wwe?


Nothing, cause creative sucks. Unless it's something HUGE, either that or nothing, most likely nothing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena boos incoming.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Typo, someone's getting fired! Haha.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk Pop!


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Raw so far(Y)


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

looks like we are going to have another Viewers Choice RAW next week.....great.....something better happen to make that show good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

They black out the middle finger but let Kelly Kelly do the stinkface? Interesting.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

FUCK YEA. No one does it like Punk. Great pop at the beginning too. Crowds getting hot. Lets do it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's so good seeing Punk with no fucking Nexus dragging him down.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Why do I feel like the IWC is gonna take this opportunity to make us watch a CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan in a Iron Man Match.

What did Punk just say?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hoping this will be a good match.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

nWo4life33 said:


> What are the odds of CM PUnk living up to his statement that tonight he will change the landscape of the wwe?


He's going to reveal that Mason Ryan has been a back-on-the-juice Batista using a pseudonimum all this time.

That or some bullshit that won't live to the hype.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? Again? Really?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I turned the channel during the Capitol Punishment thing, anyone mind explaining what Sheamus did that was so funny?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

it's clobberin time


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

booing already starting for Cena.

I love it.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Daesim said:


> Sheamus was funny but bringing up that birther bullshit during Raw was fucking stupid. Keep politics out of my wrestling Vince, please and thanks.


You're probably the only person who read that much into it.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boooos!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Boo's starting up before his music even hits. :lmao
"Cena Sucks" already too. Hahahaha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the boos gotta love ny


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HEEL Cena lol.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

STOP SHOUTING AT ME YOU ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Stigmata on the inside of Punk's wrist tape. How can you not be in love with this guy.

Muting Cena's boos from the crowd. LOL WWE.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cheers, and boos...and the biggest reaction all night


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut the fuck up, John.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk like a Buddhist monk, right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... booed right out of the gate. 

And that was our zack reference..... fuck you WWE.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

What's that garbage Cena was saying in the camera.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

What did Cena say?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

booo


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

What did Cena say? Did someone die?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just realized this is the first time we've seen Cena all night.

Also, Justin Roberts, please stop sucking Cena.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 14, 2011)

cena bout to beat that ass.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Like it or not, LIVING LEGEND.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What did he say??? Did he say something about seeing you "upstairs".
He seems like he's been crying?
Did someone pass away?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

He said something about save me a cold one upstairs love you bro or something


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I mean you have a 3 hour raw and you don't even show Zack Ryder once :no:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nitemare said:


> What did Cena say? Did someone die?




Yep. Dunno who though. A friend?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cena to win then the episode finishes?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

haha their booing cena


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And suddenly everybody wakes up lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome chant. That is why I love New York. =)


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

are those CM Punk chants I hear???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Major CM Punk chants.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

scias423 said:


> He said something about save me a cold one upstairs love you bro or something


Wow, he looks a bit disheartened too. I wonder if someone close to him just passed on.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena is getting more heat than most of the company's top heels :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd is hot for this, no denying it


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"CM Punk! CM Punk!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't tell the difference between "CM Punk" and "Cena Sucks" chants.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

CM PUNK CHEERS!


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

So gay. Doggy style,


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Are they in Cena's hometown or something? All I see is Cena gear everywhere.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Listen to this WWE? 

This is the guy you've been burying a making a manager. The guy with the biggest reaction on the whole roster.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok this honestly looks like Cena trying to keep Punk from grabbing his dick.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy Crap!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the crowd is getting loud now


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Mention of Wembley Stadium? Random.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

All the girls and stupid dumb fucks: LETS GO CENA YEAH!

All the regular people: CENA FUCKING SUCKS YOU BITCHES.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's Pele not Paylay.....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cena sucks!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Now remember Cena, if your going to call for a bulldog, dont say it so loud so the whole world can hear ya.


----------



## HHH2 (May 21, 2005)

Its "Cena Sucks" people.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The crowd is on fucking fire.
CM PUNK
LETS GO CENAAA


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What a fucking crowd.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait for Money in the Bank. Instead of saying Cena Suck's after the little kids say lets go Cena....I'm going to shout out...FUCK JOHN CENA


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LETS GO CENA


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

People wonder why Cena is always in the ME. Listen to that crowd, whether is cheers or boos it doesnt matter, he gets so much heat.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 14, 2011)

CENA SUCKS! LETS GO CENA! CENA SUCKS! LETS GO CENA!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, Cena feeding off of the cheers.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This crowd!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Love or hate. You have to admit Cena has the best reactions ever!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Great fucking crowd.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Paylay?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This crowd is awesome. That used to be the norm, too. What happened?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Can we shut the fuck up about Ryder please?

Also, this crowd is like the mirror opposite of last week's Richmond crowd.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

The "CENA SUCKS" chants are definitely more masculine in nature than the "LET'S GO CENA" chants.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

i hate smarky cities


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> Love or hate. You have to admit Cena has the best reactions ever!


He gets these reactions because people are sick of him..


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Crowd is epic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS should have been WM 27's Main Event.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> Love or hate. You have to admit Cena has the best reactions ever!


Like I said before: LIVING LEGEND


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena heel turn


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHAT A FUCKING CROWD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just realized that we're watching a match between two of the most obvious spot callers in the WWE right now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Love him or hate him, Cena is amazing for being able to get a crowd to do this


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Listen to this WWE?
> 
> This is the guy you've been burying a making a manager. The guy with the biggest reaction on the whole roster.


I think you will find that the reaction is mainly for Cena, not Punk. Don't be blind.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I thought he said "dad" on his entrance. Maybe I'm wrong but I thought so.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER CHANTS


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This could have been...should have been the Wrestlemania main event. I hope everyone realizes that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This crowd is fucking awesome.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

The crowd is hot as fuck!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This crowd is showing those bunch of sedated cunts from last week how to do it...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

GamerGirl said:


> i hate smarky cities


And everyone hates you


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

hmmm. Cena getting it bad? *sigh* I guess I'll turn it back on since bitch boy is getting boo'ed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

GamerGirl said:


> i hate smarky cities


I know right? RAW is much better with the dead silence most other crowds give us.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If anyone cares 

Boston up 5-1


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

All the kids and vaginas (aka, dumb fucks): LETS GO CENA YEAHHHH!!!!

All the regular people: CENA SUCKS YOU PIECES OF SHIT


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that crowd is off the chain...


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

so what did Cena say into the camera?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd is fucking awesome. Really makes me wish I had gotten a ticket. Damn


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

CC91 said:


> WE WANT RYDER CHANTS


We want Ryder is so damn loud its retarded, Fuck WWE for not cashing in on him. FUCKING PUT HIM ON A SHOW ALREADY


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

this is going to be a classic


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I just realized that we're watching a match between two of the most obvious spot callers in the WWE right now.


Time for SpotCallamania!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

nWo4life33 said:


> People wonder why Cena is always in the ME. Listen to that crowd, whether is cheers or boos it doesnt matter, he gets so much heat.


EXACTLY. Put any other two guys in the main event today and the crowd is next to dead. He gets the loudest reaction at every show whether it be boos or cheers. In other words, HE'S DOING HIS JOB. And these fools want him gone. Ha!


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

"We want Ryder" chants in the main event, lmao.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nitemare said:


> I thought he said "dad" on his entrance. Maybe I'm wrong but I thought so.


TBH now that I look back I think he said love you dad or pa, save me a cold one see you upstairs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

long island, long island


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Can we shut the fuck up about Ryder please?
> 
> Also, this crowd is like the mirror opposite of last week's Richmond crowd.


Thank you! The man crushes for Ryder are getting really gay. Go jerk off to his picture or something!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> This could have been...should have been the Wrestlemania main event. I hope everyone realizes that.


Agreed.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

TheCelticRebel said:


> Try getting a sense of humor, ya dumb sonofabitch.


Where's the humor dumb ass? Vince is a hardcore republican and he's besties with Donald Trump. It's just a stupid cheapshot snuck in to support a retarded idea. As a REAL Republican I find crap like this aggravating. I watch wrestling to escape from my trouble not to be reminded that the wealthiest supporters of my party are stupid assholes.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What an atmosphere. I love it.
CM Punk vs. Cena HAS to main event Mania one day for the title. HAS to. Would make a great match and a feud, and the crowd would be red hot for it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

With this hot crowd I want something awesome to happen tonight.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> This crowd is showing those bunch of sedated cunts from last week how to do it...


loollll right.

Anyway, when Raw comes to HAMPTON, VA July 25th we will show these NY fucks what a hot crowd looks and sounds like.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

This crowd is making this match feel like a main event, I must say. And it feels like a gender war in the crowd. All the girls are chanting "Let's Go Cena" and the guys are chanting "CM Punk", not that I'm surprised, but it is awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> The "CENA SUCKS" chants are definitely more masculine in nature than the "LET'S GO CENA" chants.


so?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JDman said:


> All the kids and vaginas (aka, dumb fucks): LETS GO CENA YEAHHHH!!!!
> 
> All the regular people: CENA SUCKS YOU PIECES OF SHIT


I'll cheer with all the hot girls, and you can stroke other guys dicks while booing.

Regular people? Your crowd everyday must consist of idiotic drunks who think Cena is the ONLY problem the WWE has.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Imagine if this was happening in the days when WWE still listened to the crowd and responded accordingly.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Match is terrible thus far.

Crowd is amazing though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I would mark so hard for a Mick Foley appearance. He's from Long Island I think and he left TNA so it's possible.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nitemare said:


> I thought he said "dad" on his entrance. Maybe I'm wrong but I thought so.


Wow, I really hope not. That would suck.

And are they saying "Let's go Cena, CM Punk!" or "Let's go Cena, Cena Sucks!"? Really hard to tell.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This crowd is better than last week but they certainly haven't been acting like this all night. Only when Cena came, what a coincidence .


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Are they chanting "CM Punk" ou "Cena Sucks"?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JDman said:


> loollll right.
> 
> Anyway, when Raw comes to HAMPTON, VA July 25th we will show these NY fucks what a hot crowd looks and sounds like.


no you won't. your state sucks. get over it. sucky state guy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Abdominal Stretch.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I just realized that we're watching a match between two of the most obvious spot callers in the WWE right now.


Just throw in Jericho and it would be the Holy Trinity.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was watching Summerslam 2002 yesterday and the crowd was louder for the opening match between Angle and Mysterio. The 'You Suck' in Angle's entrance music was louder than this crowd and its the best raw crowd in ages. Sad really!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I may not like the Punk dick sucking, but you'd have to be crazy not to realize that Punk is the Luthor to Cena's Superman.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

X-Static said:


> Abdominal Stretch.


Hip Toss.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone have a DVR and can look and see what Cena said when he came out?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I just realized that we're watching a match between two of the most obvious spot callers in the WWE right now.


I try to pretend I don't notice. Jericho was always the most noticeable spot caller for me.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> no you won't. your state sucks. get over it. sucky state guy.


Coming from a *** from Canada, l...m...a....o.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

ThatAwesomeKid said:


> Are they chanting "CM Punk" ou "Cena Sucks"?


Cm Punk, I think. I don't really hear the s on the end.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SAVAGE TRIBUTE FROM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DOUBLE AXE HANDLE


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Good crowd but this match is kind of slow


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ThatAwesomeKid said:


> Are they chanting "CM Punk" ou "Cena Sucks"?



Its a mix. Just a very hot crowd. Punk chants, Cena chants. Its awesome. Should have been the WWE championship match at Mania. Crowd would have been unbelievable.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk channeling the Macho Man. Punk = EPIC


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Another subtle Macho Man tribute.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice tribute to Macho Man with that Double Ax Handle by Punk.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I have converted from Orton and Miz being my favorites to CM mothafuckin Punk!!!!! Still don't know why they've not done anything with him in ages


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> Hip Toss.


Body Scissors.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Punk with the double axe handle from the top rope on the outside like Macho Man. Love it!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn children


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena said "Uncle Jack, you're my hero, I love you, save me a cold one at the bar upstairs"


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> EXACTLY. Put any other two guys in the main event today and the crowd is next to dead. He gets the loudest reaction at every show whether it be boos or cheers. In other words, HE'S DOING HIS JOB. And these fools want him gone. Ha!


You force anyone down the throats of fans with the same old shit for the last 6-7 years, you're going to get this much of a negative reaction regardless.. People screaming "CENA SUCKS" for the top face in the company is not a reflection on his ability to make people boo him, it's a reflection of people who are sick of him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Foley is from LI, i wish he would show up.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

lol that was husky jimmy


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Punk and Cena just have zero chemistry. There's a reason why Punk lost his WM main event spot against Cena this year.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Has it been mentioned that this was the same ME as a year ago when Nexus was first started?


If there was ever going to be a bigger picture, now would be the time. last hope for it really.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The match is actually rather shitty. Crowd are making it. Cena Sucks chants seem to be overpowering Let's Go Cena too.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh God here come the fat kid cheers for Cena smarks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not a fan of this match so far. The pace is too slow at the moment; the crowd is red hot right now and it'd be a shame if they died down a bit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Cena said "Uncle Jack, you're my hero, I love you, save me a cold one at the bar upstairs"




That's probably why he hasn't been on Raw as much today, they're probably trying to give the poor dude a break.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

rcc said:


> Punk and Cena just have zero chemistry. There's a reason why Punk lost his WM main event spot against Cena this year.


What in the world are you watching...


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> You force anyone down the throats of fans with the same old shit for the last 6-7 years, you're going to get this much of a negative reaction regardless.. People screaming "CENA SUCKS" for the top face in the company is not a reflection on his ability to make people boo him, it's a reflection of people who are sick of him.


This.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I swear that if someone told me that Punk looks like he's a part of a Nazi regime, they wouldn't be far off.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What in the world are you watching...


.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Good crowd but this match is kind of slow


They have about 7 more minutes to fill.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena blows


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

nWo4life33 said:


> Huh?


Quoted the wrong post, apologies.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 14, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The match is actually rather shitty. Crowd are making it. Cena Sucks chants seem to be overpowering Let's Go Cena too.


yea because all the grown ass man who hate cena are yelling "cena sucks" while the little kids are yelling "lets go cena". what over powers what?


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I like Cena but would there really be an issue if his matches could have a bit of back and forth.

Why does it always have to go dominant heel for 15 minutes then 3 or 4 minutes of Cena and thats it. Why not have Cena make a comeback half way through and then the heel get the upperhand again?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's really awkward seeing the middle aged balding guy in the front row with a Kofi Kingston shirt on.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

nWo4life33 said:


> Has it been mentioned that this was the same ME as a year ago when Nexus was first started?
> 
> 
> If there was ever going to be a bigger picture, now would be the time. last hope for it really.


That's way too much hoping. That's giving creative, credit that they should never get as of right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol nice dodge by Punk


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

nWo4life33 said:


> Has it been mentioned that this was the same ME as a year ago when Nexus was first started?
> 
> 
> yeah I brought it up earlier in the show!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What in the world are you watching...


A match with an amazing crowd and two guys doing the best to kill it.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Truth needs to make a run-in before going off the air! They're BARELY talking about the match coming up at CP!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm loving Punk's tribute to Macho Man...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stale said:


> nWo4life33 said:
> 
> 
> > Has it been mentioned that this was the same ME as a year ago when Nexus was first started?
> ...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it a good match so far great crowd great show tonight


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

> You force anyone down the throats of fans with the same old shit for the last 6-7 years, you're going to get this much of a negative reaction regardless.. People screaming "CENA SUCKS" for the top face in the company is not a reflection on his ability to make people boo him, it's a reflection of people who are sick of him.


If they are so sick of him why don't they leave the arena en masse, or at least give dead silence. That would be more likely to get results than any amount of booing.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Here comes the No seller.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hulk up time, soon.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DOOOOOM


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When the announcers are acknowledging your pattern to every match..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....HERE WE GO!
:lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Lil jimmys everywhere!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TROOF!!!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

OH THANK GOD!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zookeepah!!!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh God, 5 moves of doom time. I can't take it. I'm tur..... Wait... R-Truth!!! Save.Us.Truth!!! Thank you!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Little Jimmy!!!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 14, 2011)

shoulda knew this idiot would come out.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

hello little jimmy


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lil Jimmy remind anyone else of Shmitty from Community?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!!!!!!
Lil Jimmy's!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol R-Truth took that hat from the kid


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Sip of water > Cena Hat


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Truth is here!!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

JIMMY


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSSSSS


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth Saved The Show!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> You force anyone down the throats of fans with the same old shit for the last 6-7 years, you're going to get this much of a negative reaction regardless.. People screaming "CENA SUCKS" for the top face in the company is not a reflection on his ability to make people boo him, it's a reflection of people who are sick of him.


half the audience loves him, half hates. everyone gets involved.

turn him heel, a real bastard heel. the half that loves will hate him, the others may love him.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

YES....YES!!!!

Punk with ANOTHER clean victory over Cena. Thats 4


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

PUNK WINS!! HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

YES


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yesss punk woooo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> CM Punk is going to win!
> 
> Fucking calling it.


CALLED IT BEFORE THE SHOW STARTED


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HEY! What happened to SUPER Cena? HUH???????????????


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

PUNK!!!!

TROOF!!!

Awesome


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Coldplay619 said:


> Cena blows


We all know.

HOLY SHIT!!!! PUNK WON!!!!!


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes!! Go Punk, go Punk!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CM PUNK JUST BEAT JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CM Dreamer won!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Horrible plant, but Punk goes over and gets the pop of a lifetime!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PUNK WINS PUNK WINS PUNK WINS


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

THIS SITES ABOUT TO CRASH! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....HERE WE GO!
> :lmao


:lmao:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Win #4 by CM Punk on Cena in 2011


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

It's a miracle! Cena lost a match!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk- Well over 600
Cena- 0


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh myyyy


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

YES! Punk wins, and Truth is mocking a stupid ass Cena kid. I wish Truth would of kicked that kid in the face like he did Hornswaggle.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amber B said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....HERE WE GO!
> :lmao


That was hilarious. I love Booker as a commentator.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome! It's great to see Punk get the win, and over Cena no less!

I lol'd at Cena looking terrified at the prospect of the kid trading his Cena hat for some water.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a God.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Everyones gonna say Punks staying


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK WINS!!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

IWC orgasm time.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn little Jimmies distracting Cena all the time, what'd he ever do to them?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Truth is definitely losing Sunday.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ROFL an R TRUTH chant!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryder for the save or Foley!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

fapfapfapfapfapfap Punk went over Cena fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well that seals it, Cena's defo going over at CP, as if we didn't know already lol.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF? R-truth is badass now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh, Water Bottle hurts, Hulk.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i have that same shirt as rtruth


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Nothing to complain about. Now what? Close the internet?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"Little Jimmy!"

Crowds are turning on Cena more and more each week. Getting a good build for a heel turn.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Little Jimmy chant? xD


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Somebody told me there was a rumor that Cena was wrestling injured.

"R-Truth" chants!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Little Jimmy chant!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punk won!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Truth legitimately scares me at times.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

little jimmy


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

little jimmy chants haha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Little Jimmy Chants lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Little Jimmy Chants. I love long island


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Little Jimmy chants!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What happened to Punk's statement? Was it just beating Cena?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ryder for the save? We have time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk = kryptonite lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol the crowd was chanting Little Jimmy.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Boom.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> fapfapfapfapfapfap Punk went over Cena fapfapfapfapfap


im in up to my wrist!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena sells a plastic water bottle more than a steel chair. But hey...what the fuck?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena sells a water bottle better than steel pipe


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done Long Island. Crowd of the year so far.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Water bottle off the SKULL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao Slow motion water bottle hit is the greatest.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Awesome! It's great to see Punk get the win, and over Cena no less!
> 
> I lol'd at Cena looking terrified at the prospect of the kid trading his Cena hat for some water.


It looked like he was thinking "Don't do it, kid, you might get AIDS!"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Vince don't give a shit about home crowds you all should know this. He didn't let Kennedy appear on TV in Green Bay years ago knowing a heel would get the loudest pop of the night. He sure won't give someone with such little time on TV time either.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're really trying to sell that hit with the water bottle. :lmao


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

This isn't Pro Wrestling...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Good match and hot&wild crowd,R-Truth for the save,Punk wins!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great RAW.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

R-Truth looks awful with the belt.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao at him Truth taking the belt.


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

That plastic water bottle to the skull sure looked devastating


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punks WWE course changer was nothing as I predicted....maybe next week.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Cena sells a plastic water bottle more than a steel chair. But hey...what the fuck?





Berbarito said:


> Cena sells a water bottle better than steel pipe


Damn. Ninja'd.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Very good RAW. But they really should have had Ryder on the show. He's from fucking long island and woul have gotten a good pop. Just give a match against a jobber and let him cut a quick promo. How fucking hard would have that been? It's like they wanted to punish the IWC for liking him. Makes no sense.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Great Raw, no doubt about it.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Its time...


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

If there ever was any doubt, it's a definite now that Cena will DEFINITELY win at CP. He's gotta get his heat back from this beat down. 

Truth stealing that hat was pure gold! LMAO!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Using John Lennon's classic protest song to advertise your stupid viewer's choice Raw.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

fucking great raw best one for quite a while


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Cena sells a plastic water bottle more than a steel chair. But hey...what the fuck?


:lmao Exactly.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Only God knows what that water bottle had


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

So let me get this straight. Cena gets right back up from a steel pipe shot and yet he gets knocked out by a fucking plastic water bottle? 

Wait why am I even complaining, Punk just fucking pinned Cena! YEAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## airtrent73 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Truth is definitely losing Sunday.


You're probably right, but I am damn sure rooting for him. R-Truth was simply the man tonight!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

pERFECT RAW


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just don't get it.... An open water bottle does not hurt.... A closed water bottle does not hurt.... Frozen, yeah, that would hurt.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I only saw the Stone Cold/GM promo and the Cena/Punk match (I was watching the Bruins match) but what I saw was pretty great. The promo was good, and while the match was nothing special the crowd was red hot and more than made up for it, and Truth was great again as well. 

But it sounds as if Punk promised something big would happen. Did they just make shit up again? Or is it still... all apart of the bigger picture...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hhhhmmmmmmmmmm maybe they shoud make RAW 3-hour show for good if they are going to be entertaining like tonight's episode.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Now onto Law and Order!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> I just don't get it.... An open water bottle does not hurt.... A closed water bottle does not hurt.... Frozen, yeah, that would hurt.


the secrets out...john cena is actually one of the aliens from 'Signs'


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

MovieStarR™ said:


> This isn't Pro Wrestling...


Even the WWE would agree with you. It's entertainment.

Kinda ironic, especially since Wrestling is in WWE's name. But maybe they're gonna change it to leave out the wrestling some how.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> I just don't get it.... An open water bottle does not hurt.... A closed water bottle does not hurt.... Frozen, yeah, that would hurt.


It would if the lid was still on.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Hey Vince, we have a two minute slot here! We can either give it to Kelly Kelly so that she can hit all her signature moves, scream and win a match for the 6th consecutive week and then follow it up with a Can-Can alongside whatever babyface Divas we have on the roster OR we could let Zack Ryder cut a promo or wrestle a match in his home town..."

"Ryder? That won't draw, the audience clearly want the Divas to Can-Can!"


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Punks WWE course changer was nothing as I predicted....maybe next week.


It is something. It planted the seeds for Punk to be Cena's next challenger after he beats Truth on Sunday.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Hhhhmmmmmmmmmm maybe they shoud make RAW 3-hour show for good if they are going to be entertaining like tonight's episode.


I wouldn't be surprised if they're doing these 3-hour RAWs back to back to test out how that would go.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Not a bad show.I swear WWE read my posts about me saying Christian was carried by Edge his whole career and gave it to Randy to use.LOL.Loved the Orton-Christian angle.But not another 'concussion" storyline.Considering WWE is getting bashed for too many of them now they do another angle with someone having one?

I did enjoy Cena getting bashed by the crowd though.And knowing how WWE is doing ribs now(ask Henry),maybe they did one on Randy by giving him the bad mic??


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

We wanted Ryder, we didn't get him... PINFALL Magazine Review: WWE Monday Night Raw All Stars Edition


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahah

Ryder wasn't even booked in his home town. What a pimp slap to the face.

Wake the fuck up and smell the maple nut crunch, Ryder marks! He will never amount to anything. The only thing he has is his shitty catchphrase and name, and I am sure both are trademarked by teh WWE so when Ryder is finally released he will be FUCKED and all this self promotion will be for nothing


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting episode so far. Guy could be telling the truth, but fantasy rape site? C'MONNNNNN!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought it was the best Raw in a good while!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryder had a match and WON on Superstars. He got a huge ovation. Chill the hell out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

el dandy said:


> hahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Ryder wasn't even booked in his home town. What a pimp slap to the face.
> 
> ...


How is that in any way a positive? "Hooray! A guy who cares about his career and works hard isn't being rewarded! But here's Ted Dibiase! Yaaaaaayyyyyyy"


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

el dandy said:


> hahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Ryder wasn't even booked in his home town. What a pimp slap to the face.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and smell the maple nut crunch, Ryder marks! He will never amount to anything. The only thing he has is his shitty catchphrase and name, and I am sure both are trademarked by teh WWE so when Ryder is finally released he will be FUCKED and all this self promotion will be for nothing


from a guy with Christian in his [email protected]?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

This RAW was torture to watch besides the Main Event. Solid match with a great ending and a hot crowd.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Case Y'all dunno,that message Cena said when he came out was to Ryder, he said "Zack your my hero,i love ya,save me a cold one in the bar upstairs kiddo"


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DaGhost said:


> from a guy with Christian in his [email protected]?!?!?!!?!?


at least my guy gets booked and was involved in 5 segments tonight.

When people say *Christian is a nobody who wasn't a success and the WWE doesnt give a fuck about him*, it's tongue and cheek because Christian has worked like a hundred WWE PPV's, mainevented countless Raw/SD's, and been featured on one of the 2 main shows for 10 years total. The above negates the erroneous claim that started off the previous sentence.

Ryder on the other hand has never and will never work a PPV that is a non-Royal Rumble. Guy can;t even get booked in his home town.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I wont overreact to one match and proclaim the whole night 'best raw of the year' like some are doing because of a good main event, but the main event was great. Cena losing was GREAT. Punk winning...AMAZING. 

The PPV was actually built fairly well and I actually have some interest in watching it now. Not nearly enough to be worth $45 but it looks alright. Hopefully WWE follows up and delivers a quality PPV and follows it up with another good 3 hour RAW. Lets have Punks promised Statement actually be something big. Really shake things up.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Even the WWE would agree with you. It's entertainment.
> 
> Kinda ironic, especially since Wrestling is in WWE's name. But maybe they're gonna change it to leave out the wrestling some how.


Nah, WWE is only WWE now. No more wrestling.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

el dandy said:


> at least my guy gets booked and was involved in 5 segments tonight.


:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Terrible show that finished with a classic TV match. Honourable mentions to Austin, Piper and Little Jimmy Maritato.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought the show was great and not just cause of the ME!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Let's hope next week's Viewer's Choice Raw is better than last year's. *cringes*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Ryder had a match and WON on Superstars. He got a huge ovation. Chill the hell out.


:lmao That's like saying Jim Ross isn't announcing anymore but hey, he has a Twitter. What's all the complaining about?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Raw wasn't without some flaws but it was a pretty entertaining show and it did provide some laughs, both intentional (Hornswaggle boot to the face) and unintentional (microphone problems).

Punk winning was unexpected, and the crowd's reaction to it was mint.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

God Cena was horrible tonight.He was out of position for the running knee in the corner and then he did the bulldog spot but I think he was to just throw Punk off instead as thats how Punk sold it.And of course his super sell job of the plastic water bottle shot like he was shot.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Damn, it must have been CM Punk's lucky night. His group took out Mysterio, he had a segment with Stone Cold, and he pinned Cena clean. R-Truth kicked Hornswoggle, Morrison, and Cena's ass too. Punk, Truth, and Austin made this RAW epic!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> :lmao That's like saying Jim Ross isn't announcing anymore but hey, he has a Twitter. What's all the complaining about?


Not really,The crowd saw him and you can see him on TV!!(although a different day)


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Does this mean Punk might actually have a chance of going over at a PPV?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Not really,The crowd saw him and you can see him on TV!!(although a different day)


Going on Superstars before Raw in your hometown is like going on Sunday Night Heat before Wrestlemania back in the day.



@heelziggler said:


> You didnt rib 'the kid' tonight, you ribbed the fans, Long Island & the boys in the back! AND kicked him in the nuts! #RyderOrRiot


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Sadly the fact that R-Truth PWNED Cena tonight means that there's now a 99.9% chance that Cena will keep the title at Capitol Punishment as opposed to the 98% chance he would keep it beforehand.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Even Christian looked bad tonight.When he came up short on the 2nd rope to set up the 619 and he had to pull himself up to get into position was bad.Then when Rey knocked him off the ropes and he landed on the mat he obvioulsy rotated himself into position for the top rope splash.

Good thing it wasnt Orton or this board would blow up bashing him for that.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ziggles is over with me


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Carcass said:


> It is something. It planted the seeds for Punk to be Cena's next challenger after he beats Truth on Sunday.


And lose, then not re-sign his contract and WWE becomes forever boring.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything about this Raw was awful besides CM Punk dominating and the crowd


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler with his tweet about Ryder has won me over for that man...

And really, a great Raw outside of the bullshit no Ryder booking. Really fun.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

THis week in wrestling must be good 

it was an excellent 3 hour raw cm punk confronting steve austin and then he defeats john cena in a debatable clean victory

the mid card tag match could of been more of what it was though


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Who was Ziggler speaking to?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

dan_marino said:


> Who was Ziggler speaking to?


WWECreative... the twitter account and the real writers/bookers for the show, I believe at least.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

what did Ziggler say?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant believe WWE is so lazy that they're redoing the Orton 'concussion" stuff again.They did the same thing w/ him back in 2005 when he was a face.Real original.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LookAtMe said:


> what did Ziggler say?


You didnt rib 'the kid' tonight, you ribbed the fans, Long Island & the boys in the back! AND kicked him in the nuts!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great raw, can't wait for the ppv and next week.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> WWECreative... the twitter account and the real writers/bookers for the show, I believe at least.


I gained some respect for Ziggler for that. A 3 hour RAW, and Ryder can't even get one of his backstage cameos he has had the past few weeks in his hometown? Blah.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

Cena really jobbed to CM Punk. I watched a couple times and Punk was missing his cues pretty bad. Cena was falling over when he wasn't even touched, and stood still to be hit a few times. The rest of the show was pretty good, but Cena and Punk did a lousy sell job.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Moonlight said:


> Cena really jobbed to CM Punk. I watched a couple times and Punk was missing his cues pretty bad. Cena was falling over when he wasn't even touched, and stood still to be hit a few times. The rest of the show was pretty good, but Cena and Punk did a lousy sell job.


I don't know what it is... but Cena seemed out of it again and wasn't really into the match. If some of the rumours are true about him wanting something new for his character and not getting it, as well as stars like Bourne and Ryder that he is trying to help get ignroed... he might have a hard time getting up for the WWE right now.

I thought it might have been a Hogan attitude, but maybe he is as fed up as a lot are with the product itself.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Not booking Ryder on this show is a fucking disgrace. I tuned in for Ryder, got three hours of piss on my face for the trouble. It's so refreshing that the talent themselves are actually starting to be vocal about this nonsense. Great use of social media.

Ryder or Riot kids. Keep up the revolution.

Punk and the main event saved this travesty.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The crowd and show was great tonight. And too all of the Ryder haters, the dude was OVER tonight. All night there were "We Want Ryder" chants and when he came out on Superstars, the place went nuts. It is Pathetic how the WWE doesn't put him even in a backstage promo.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

WWE is going to put the axe on the social media stuff very soon. I'd bet everything I own on it.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

The only things I liked about this show.

Evan Bourne getting the win over Sheamus (albeit in a tag match)

CM Punk beating John Cena.

And Booker T saying "You kiddin me right?" After the Obama segment :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EightSeven said:


> WWE is going to put the axe on the social media stuff very soon. I'd bet everything I own on it.


Don't know if it will help... even within the WWE controlled chats they have guys like Fink rip into the stupidity happening on their shows. The WWE is seriously in trouble right now. I have said this many times, but they are looking a lot like WCW in their final years. The ONLY thing that is saving them is that competition is either just as bad or has no national exposure.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Just got back...

First off, there were "We Want Ryder" chants from the very beginning, and he got a huge pop when he came out for his Superstars match against Primo. Austin's pop was insane. Truth was very funny. Nobody cared about Del Rio. Cena got tons of heat, and there were a lot of CM Punk chants in the main event. I even started an Ahmed Johnson chant for Zeke. Some dudes behind me were doing Booker T commentary impressions, I turned around and yelled "RIGHT DEA" and they popped. :lmao 

I had a lot of fun tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> I thought the show was great and not just cause of the ME!


THIS.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I really enjoyed the show and they got Mexican JBL out of the way quick so he couldn't put anyone to sleep. Ryder not being on the show though was a disgrace. R-Truth just continues to shine and I am becoming a mark for him.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The fact that Ryder was not on RAW tonight is a fucking joke. Sorry about the rant, but it annoys me. Now I am aware that there are people who hate Ryder and think that he is a media whore for his YT show, but there are a lot of people that like him. Not just the smarks, but the general fans who watch his YouTube show. There seem to be comments about Ryder “should be starting to win matches” and “he needs to train more to win” comments, which are obviously from kids who don’t know about all the IWC shit. 

Secondly, he was in GOD DAMN Long Island. Seriously. This was his chance to really tear the roof down in his hometown. Even if he was a heel, he would get cheers from the Smarks, then when the announcer says “from Long Island” the rest of the crowd would go nuts. WWE should be rewarding people for going to their shows and paying ridiculous amounts of money to see the same old product by bringing on a new fan favourite, and a Long Island born kid. It’s all about the crowd popping, which they would have if he was branded as a face starting from Long Island.

Thirdly, he was hyping this up all week. Hell, Z! True Long Island Story was all about Ryder training for his apparent match on RAW, which he ended the “promo” outside the stadium yelling out “Ryder or Riot”. This hyped a heap of people up on YouTube, twitter and forums about what Ryder was gonna do on RAW. Instead, we are treated to nothing. Once again. It really sickens me about how stupid the bookers are sometimes. Hell, he didn’t even have to have a match or win! In fact, I would be happy if his music hit and got a pop, then got ambushed. I even would not care if he got beaten up, I just wanted him on RAW. Big O, and other people were also hyping his return, and Big O was even in the audience tonight! Bullshit.

Look around the forums to see who wants Ryder on RAW. There are many people that do. Sure, the hype has died down a bit but it is still going strong. 

Additionally, there is ever-growing support for Zack Ryder backstage. Miz loves him and wants him on TV, Stone Cold Steve Austin was praising the hell out of him. CM Punk loves him, Dolph Ziggler loves him. Hell… Even John Cena wants him on TV. In fact, the only person from the WWE who does not want Ryder on TV (and has said it publicly) is Triple H. The man who just buries talent. I’m at school at the moment so I can’t check twitter, but I’m sure there will be an outcry of the Zack Pack whinging about this. In fact, even Dolph Ziggler took a shot at creative tonight! More and more people are whinging abouty the issue, and it is getting out of hand. When you have actual WWE “Sports Entertainers” talking about Zack and questioning why he is not on TV, then something must be wrong.

Now before I get a heap of hate, let me finish my argument 

All I really wanted was for Ryder to get on Television in his own hometown. He deserves to at least appear in Long Island. I’m not saying he should be in the main event every week and become WWE champ or WH champ, I just want to see him on RAW in matches. WWE, when you have so much support to push a liked superstar, do it for Christ sake. Long Island was the ultimate opportunity to get Ryder super over, and they fucked it up. 

What would be even more sickening would be if they bring him on TV next week (a week late!) and he gets no reaction from a Virginia type crowd, and then Vince can say that he had 1 chance and people did not react.

WWE cannot ignore Ryder Revolution. It’s too hard to now. When you look in the crowd every week since Z! True Long Island story Episode 7, you can see Ryder signs. They are everywhere. There were even “We Want Ryder” chants at the LI Raw. His T-Shirt sells out without him even appearing on TV. If that is not a clear indication of success without the WWE, then the WWE are morons.

I have tried to conduct this argument in the most least offensive way ever, without seeming too much like a fan boy or WWE hater. Don’t get me wrong, Ryder is my fave wrestler ever (along with the Boogeyman), so this may sound a little biased, but the purpose of this piece was for me to basically recap everything that the Zack Pack has said and put it into one big argument.

To conclude. There will be a lot of unhappy people tonight. There will be people who will swear more than me. Long Island would be let down (apparently Ryder did have a match on Superstars, but still.. Superstars…) The fans have been let down. The superstars have been let down. I am personally let down.

Thanks for reading everyone


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

^He had a match for Superstars. That was good enough for all of us there tonight.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Striker said:


> ^He had a match for Superstars. That was good enough for all of us there tonight.


Yeah, I mentioned that. However, in Superstars, the crowd is usually bored, plus it would be better for his exposure and pop if he came on RAW.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yeah, I mentioned that. However, in Superstars, the crowd is usually bored, plus it would be better for his exposure and pop if he came on RAW.


I agree, it would have made sense to have him on Raw this week of all weeks. Nevertheless, He got a great pop and his pre-match promo got a great reaction. The crowd was into the match. Ryder chants all night. 

They could have done something special, but oh well.

Ah fuck, my voice is shot to hell and I have to record promos all day at work tomorrow (er, today). It's all Austin's fault!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Striker said:


> I agree, it would have made sense to have him on Raw this week of all weeks. Nevertheless, He got a great pop and his pre-match promo got a great reaction. The crowd was into the match. Ryder chants all night.
> 
> They could have done something special, but oh well.


He got a promo? Well that is a good thing. But still.. I'm about to watch RAW now (it's only 3:23PM in South Australia), what do you think would be the best place to see the "WE WANT RYDER" chants? Sorry, but I get chills up my spine when I hear those chants.

Cheers mate, and I'm happy for you that you at least got to see Ryder live


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CrystalFissure said:


> He got a promo? Well that is a good thing. But still.. I'm about to watch RAW now (it's only 3:23PM in South Australia), what do you think would be the best place to see the "WE WANT RYDER" chants? Sorry, but I get chills up my spine when I hear those chants.
> 
> Cheers mate, and I'm happy for you that you at least got to see Ryder live


I'm not entirely sure, there were Ryder chants all throughout the night but I'm not sure which ones made it to TV. I think there was a big one during the Miz/Piper/Riley segment. It's all a blur right now, lol.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

the noticeable one I heard was during the Santino-Sheamus match


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I might have also heard a Daniel Bryan chant during the tag match, can anybody that went live confirm this?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ok show. austin was incredible on this show. punk/austin promo was great. ME was really good. cena/punk have great chemistry. christian/orton might bomb on sunday. christian looked like a sack of shit with the borderline greatest babyface ever can't see that changing against orton.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Raw was actually enjoyable this week, one of the first Raw's in a long time where I didn't get bored in the middle or fast forward to the end - though R Truth / Hornswaggle was cringe worthy looked like a pedophile trying to get some school kid to get in his van and try candy.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

As for Zack Ryder? I thought I heard a We Want Ryder chant but it wasn't crystal clear like the "Cena SUCKS" chants.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That 3 hour RAW was just average for me. There were some highlights though so that was good.

Highlights of the night:
1. R-Truth. He kicked down Hornswoggle and got huge heat from it. This is such a huge push for him. It looks like he was the one who attacked John Morrison again before their scheduled match. By the end of the night, R-Truth got the fans chanting for him. What a difference a heel turn makes.

2. CM Punk-He got to interact with Stone Cold (his twitter rival) and man, their interaction was pretty cool. You can sense the tension they have against each other and I wished Austin can wrestle again because Punk would be a great opponent for him. I'm glad Punk got the pinfall over Cena too.

3. Randy Orton/Christian feud-Orton had to deal with a messed up microphone at the start but this promo was done well. Got me intrigued to see more as heel Christian working so much better. So many stars have turned heel lately though.

4. Stone Cold Steve Austin-It's cool to see him again and that's the bottom line.

Lowlights:
1. John Morrison's return-Is he really back from his injury? Or was this just a cover up to give him more rest? Either way, I thought his return was wasted. Unless this is setting up for Morrison to interfere this Sunday then it will make sense.

2. The Miz-I thought he interacted well with both Piper and Austin but I just felt he never got the last laugh. He even "lost" to Piper too and got thrown out of the ring by Alex Riley. He will be on top again though so no worries.

3. Alberto Del Rio-The crowd still don't give him big heat. What is going on here? Do people not hate him or not? Either way, something has to be done because R-Truth is making Del Rio look like a mid-carder right now. Not good for the Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

LookAtMe said:


> The only things I liked about this show.
> 
> *Evan Bourne getting the win over Sheamus* (albeit in a tag match)
> 
> ...


What??



-------------------------

Decent show, with the highlight Punk pinning Cena.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Stone Cold in the opening segment was absolute gold. Miz did well getting a rub. Del Rio did get heat - not massive heat, but still some heat. He wasn't given much to say though (unlike Miz) so don't blame him too much.

R-Truth continued to be Raw's highlight, and CM Punk did well as well. 

WWE are really, really, really high on Riley...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Some thoughts...

-Austin made this Raw and it was great to see him interacting with Miz and Punk. A Stunner wouldn't have killed anybody though lol.

-Not putting Ryder on the show is just confusing as hell tbh. I'm not an uber mark for the guy but I really dig the fact that he's trying to do something for himself. There was probably a time when WWE would value that and give the guy a chance. Now he can't even get a segment on a 3 hour show from his hometown where the fans _wanted_ to see him. I just don't understand that at all. Something is very wrong when they knew fans would probably want to see a certain guy going into a show, actually chanted for him throughout the night yet WWE never put him on. It just doesn't make sense to me.

-Miz/Riley was interesting to say the least. I liked Austin and Piper putting them both over. I liked the crowds reaction to Riley. I didn't like once again booking Miz like shit. Like above, it just confuses me how somebody can think that is a good idea. I'm fully expecting Riley to actually beat the shit out of Miz come CP. I mean, Miz can't beat Jerry Lawler, he can't beat Orton, he could barely beat John Morrison and he couldn't beat Cena fairly. Why should anybody think he has a shot against Riley now? Mind boggling.

-The Truth stuff was funny but all it did was highlight to me why he will forever be a midcard act. See the difference between Miz and Truth? Yeah, there you go. Even after getting booked like dog shit recently, Miz still looks more credible than Truth. Anyways, I wouldn't be shocked if they stretch this thing to MITB now but Cena is obviously going over. They aren't that fucking stupid.

-I have to be honest, the main event was a terrible match. Apart from the crowd who suddenly came to life after being a little dead in the middle somewhere, the match blew chunks. Punk getting the win was good for him heading into his super random match with Rey at CP. This entire PPV just reeks of aimless, nonsensical booking. I hope they get another shitty buyrate. It's the only place that's going to hurt them and make them take notice.

-Orton/Christian was strange build but good. Orton's BURN was fucking great though. Still :lmao at that.

-Finally, I have to mention Seamus in the CP promo. Awesome, nuff said lol.

So, overall it was an alright show made better by having Austin all over it. CP build has been terrible and I wouldn't be surprised if this is the first and last CP. I have no inclination to buy it at all. Another 3 hour Raw next weeks, viewers choice? Meh. At least it will be the start of the MITB build, yeah right lol. Whatevs.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

Zack Ryder? Why? He sucks! fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Stonecutter Harlem said:


> Raw was actually enjoyable this week, one of the first Raw's in a long time where I didn't get bored in the middle or fast forward to the end - though *R Truth / Hornswaggle was cringe worthy looked like a pedophile trying to get some school kid to get in his van and try candy.*


Dude....You actually were thinking of THIS? 


Shall I call the authorities? 

Good grief, man. Of all the comparisons/analogies one person can come up with to say that a segment sucked(in his/her opinion), you think of a Pedophile. fpalm




wow.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Some thoughts...
> 
> -Austin made this Raw and it was great to see him interacting with Miz and Punk. A Stunner wouldn't have killed anybody though lol.
> 
> ...


Great thoughts. I agree with pretty much all of that. I loved the Ryder chants, and I loved the Cena chants in the main event.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RAW was once again RAW-IS-TRUTH(3-hour edition) 'cause really he carried that show again. 

Of course I did enjoy Austin the GM and Christian/Orton continuing their feud(Terrific back-and-forth Promo cutting by both to each other). 


I know that Truth will NOT win the Title from Cena considering(if you read that Spoiler thread) that on a July house show he and Cena(who is slated to DEFEND the title) go at it.


So StarBuck can relax that his worst nightmare won't occur. Yay.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just went and rewatched it. I'm sure everyone saw the sign saying 'John Cena It's my sweet 16th can I have your shirt' - along those lines. The at the start of the match with Punk he gives it someone else and doesn't acknowledge/see the sign, then look at the girls dissapointment...haha.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Orton owned Christian.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Why the fuck would they have Cara pin BARRETT after a crossbody? Good Lord fpalm


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ok show. austin was incredible on this show. punk/austin promo was great. ME was really good. cena/punk have great chemistry. *christian/orton might bomb on sunday*. christian looked like a sack of shit with the borderline greatest babyface ever can't see that changing against orton.


lol sorry?

Care to explain that ridiculous statement?

Have you not seen the previous Christian/Orton matches or something?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DaGhost said:


> from a guy with Christian in his [email protected]?!?!?!!?!?


Would be this the same Christian who is one of the few guys to win every title in WWE history, the only guy to ever hold both the NWA and WHC, and is currently in a main event fued with Randy Orton?

What has Ryder done again?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Would be this the same Christian who is one of the few guys to win every title in WWE history, the only guy to ever hold both the NWA and WHC, and is currently in a main event fued with Randy Orton?
> 
> What has Ryder done again?


Wo wo wo....ugh.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

I really enjoyed Raw especially with CM Punk going over pretty cleanly. Just know that he's going to lose against Mysterio but aslong as he got a win against the face of the company then he's doing alright.

Dolph Ziggler's promo was perfection (no pun intended) but why have him lose, although at least he didn't take the pin.

Looking forward to Capitol Punishment, hope they add a Cody Rhodes/Sin Cara match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Would be this the same Christian who is one of the few guys to win every title in WWE history, the only guy to ever hold both the NWA and WHC, and is currently in a main event fued with Randy Orton?
> 
> What has Ryder done again?


He's the internet champion. That means something, right?!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I didnt think the was a bad, some bits were a bit meh, but the matches were solid and some great segments too. this is why the WWe need to merge the brands back to Raw, becuase on its own Smackdown and Raw cant do it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone else laugh, that Cena sold a bottle of water to the head better, than he did a lead pipe to the back?.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Austin and Killings were great last night, but everything else was lackluster.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The fact that we didn't see Cena until the last 20-25 minutes of the show is enough to give this week's Raw an A+.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The best part was the dark match when Stone Cold stunned all the heels


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Wat a raw.. wat a crowd.. I was there live and it was an awesome show. PLus after the show i saw a bunch of superstars drive by and got Andy's autograph


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Why the fuck would they have Cara pin BARRETT after a crossbody? Good Lord fpalm


Have you ever heard of a man named Ricky Steamboat?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Striker said:


> I agree, it would have made sense to have him on Raw this week of all weeks. Nevertheless, He got a great pop and his pre-match promo got a great reaction. The crowd was into the match. Ryder chants all night.
> 
> They could have done something special, but oh well.
> 
> Ah fuck, my voice is shot to hell and I have to record promos all day at work tomorrow (er, today). It's all Austin's fault!


This.


They cheered Ryder at the end of the main event as well


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Swag said:


> The best part was the dark match when Stone Cold stunned all the heels


See, I could take this as a joke. But you are talking about Austin, so it's not out of the norm.

True?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't mind RAW last night at all, decent enough show. Austin and R-Truth were great throughout.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

My recording cut out just when R Truth was doing his schtick in the crowd. Did he say anything significant?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed RAW last night with some decent matches and lots of Austin interaction as GM was great.
Pipers pit was also interesting with three good Mic workers. I marked out for the backstage Austin/punk promo
you also have to give lots of credit to the new york crowd it put last weeks fans to shame!
The main event had the loudest crowd reaction to a raw match i can rememeber in a very long time
Cena also lost the match to CM Punk which was the icing on the cake of a really good show imo


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

greendayedgehead said:


> My recording cut out just when R Truth was doing his schtick in the crowd. Did he say anything significant?


Not really he just mocked a little jimmy and it distracted Cena so Punk won the match.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Why the fuck would they have Cara pin BARRETT after a crossbody? Good Lord fpalm


Incredibly lame finish and makes Barrett looks completely shit. WWE really took a crap in his oatmeal.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Incredibly lame finish and makes Barrett looks completely shit. WWE really took a crap in his oatmeal.


I know seeing I actually like Barrett. Sin Cara has quite a few good finishers. Including a weird headtwist submission move that would have been a good close to the match.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ZUiebcJYA

Skip to 4:50


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Remember when Wade Barrett wasn't booked like complete shit. Remember when he was important and in the title picture? What happened to him? Oh yea:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Quite a good RAW. I expected it to be about stars of previous eras, so in that case, it was pretty disappointing. However, we got some great moments including Austin's old school promo; Austin and CM Punk's backstage segment;decent match between Punk and Cena - crowd was hot as hell;the piper's pit etc.

Definitely an enjoyable RAW.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Kun10 said:


> Have you ever heard of a man named Ricky Steamboat?


Comparing Ricky Steamboat to Sin Cara.

I seriously hope no one else does this.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a pretty good RAW,better than a lot of the three hour ones they've done. Enjoyed Austin as always, his interactions with Miz and Punk were good, Pipers Pit was entertaining, Orton and Christian cut a good promo, R-Truth was very entertaining and Cena/Punk was a good main event.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Remember when Wade Barrett wasn't booked like complete shit. Remember when he was important and in the title picture? What happened to him? Oh yea:


If there was a picture of the WWE creative, I'd link it, but since there aren't any, I'll just laugh at you.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> See, I could take this as a joke. But you are talking about Austin, so it's not out of the norm.
> 
> True?


Yep, after Raw went off the air there was a No DQ match for the strap between Cena and Miz. Truth, Sheamus, and Punk ran in to attack Cena, and Austin made the save and stunned all the heels.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Striker said:


> Yep, after Raw went off the air there was a No DQ match for the strap between Cena and Miz. Truth, Sheamus, and Punk ran in to attack Cena, and Austin made the save and stunned all the heels.


Yeah, I have seen the video.

Awesome stuff, from Austin. Punk sold the stunner very well. Landed on his neck.

And Truth holding his hands up, before the stunner :lmao.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

good entertaining raw. My If only Austin could still wrestle. He would make every show worth watching.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw was kind of okay. It's hard to say anymore, but I don't understand how Drew McIntyre didn't make his way on the Piper's Pit. Another Piper's Pit for RAW, and McIntyre doesn't even look to make a name off of Piper? Instead they give it to the Miz, and Riley?

Don't get me wrong I like The Miz, and Riley both. However, I think the Piper's Pit was just a bit out of touch for those two. Miz, and Riley deserved a little bit more. Like a possible mix tag match where they get to pick tag team partners. Miz would go to pick Morrison, but R-Truth takes him out forcing Miz to team up with Alberto Del Rio, and then Riley is told by Kane that his tag team partner will be him, and no one else. Riley smiles, and agrees. 

Drew McIntyre has nothing going for him in terms of character just yet, and I think he has tons of potential still miles ahead of him. He has the best finisher in the WWE in terms of look, and devastation. His entrance theme isn't Jericho's, but it still has a main event feel to it. It's a bit to soft if you ask me. The size, the look, and the skill is all there folks.

Showing up on Piper's Pit with something to say. Drew could have mocked Piper, and talked about how Piper isn't from Scotland, but actually Canada. Rip in to Piper about lying to the fans his whole life just to make a buck. Drew could talk about how Piper was a disgrace to his people(Drew's people), and his native country of Scotland, a place in which Piper has never been from, ever. Finishing Piper off by telling Piper that he has someone that he would like Piper to meet. 

Out comes Tamina. Piper looks as though he saw a ghost. Drew asks Piper if he knows who that beautiful, long legged, tan skinned woman is? Piper says no, and is speechless for the first time in his life. A gentleman Drew opens the ropes for Tamina, and while he does this he is explaining to the WWE Universe why Piper should stay out of the WWE. It's merely because Piper is out of touch, and the proof in that would be Tamina being Snuka's son coming out for her father's revenge. Ultimately, I would have it to where Tamina is acting as if she needs to fix her makeup, and reaches in her purse only to pull out a coconut, and smashes Piper over the head with it. Drew then picks him up, and hits him with the future shock. Piper is then taken away on a stretcher, and in an ambulance.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Raw was kind of okay. It's hard to say anymore, but I don't understand how Drew McIntyre didn't make his way on the Piper's Pit. Another Piper's Pit for RAW, and McIntyre doesn't even look to make a name off of Piper? Instead they give it to the Miz, and Riley?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like The Miz, and Riley both. However, I think the Piper's Pit was just a bit out of touch for those two. Miz, and Riley deserved a little bit more. Like a possible mix tag match where they get to pick tag team partners. Miz would go to pick Morrison, but R-Truth takes him out forcing Miz to team up with Alberto Del Rio, and then Riley is told by Kane that his tag team partner will be him, and no one else. Riley smiles, and agrees.
> 
> ...


What's done is done my friend... No reason to make up fantasy scenario's about Drew M!

R-Truth was great as were the "R-Truth" and "Little Jimmies!" chants!

Punk was good too! Time to rest Cena...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

There's a reason they called it WWE *ALLSTAR* NIGHT, truk.


It's because it was full of *ALLSTARS*(although ADR being there is debatable; the Divas, too).

Drew is NOT an *AllStar*. You can say the same about Morrison, too but the only reason he was on was to simply advance RTruth's character further.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man I miss Austin as an active wrestler. GOAT in my opinion, and my personal favourite of all time.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, that was awesome. That should've been the main event.


----------

